# Spring Northwest Outback Rally Date Poll



## BigBadBrain

*Which weeks are best for you? This is the first poll, as we refine the dates, we will narrow in with others. The dates shown are Saturdays. Since few have mentioned May and a couple have mentioned June, I skipped most of the May dates.*​
March 1900.00%March 2600.00%April 216.67%April 9640.00%April 1600.00%April 2300.00%April 30213.33%May 716.67%June 1116.67%June 1800.00%June 25426.67%


----------



## BigBadBrain

Well, this is hopefully a first step in isolating a date when a majority of Northwest Outbackers can meet. Once we figure out a date, we can do a location.

If I've missed the mark here and should be asking other questions, feel free to let me know.

BBB


----------



## jnk36jnk

Tried to use the poll, but could only enter in one date, and we have more than one from your list availbe. Was it designed that way?


----------



## BigBadBrain

Unfortunately, only one selection can be made. However, if you add the dates to your posts, I'll include them when I make my final tally and post the results.

Only way to use the poll feature.

BBB


----------



## jnk36jnk

Dates we could do it are:
March 26
April 9, 16, 22
May 7
June 11


----------



## rennerbee

Don't have too many plans so far. Due to type of position I have at work, the end of the month is always going to be hard for me to get away, but could try. Just let me know when you all decide and we'll try and make it.


----------



## Y-Guy

I'm still working on dates, should know shortly.

Only problem is that if the deal I am working goes through I'll have to asked to be grandfathered into the group!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Y-Guy,

Somehow, I don't think that'll be a problem!









As long as we get a tour!


----------



## Y-Guy

Of course Brian. I am still trying to figure out if I could get an Outback label then it could be a Keystone Key Performance Raptor by Outback! LOL


----------



## PDX_Doug

BBB,

Having gotten bogged down in trying to plan these sorts of things in the past myself, I have learned that you just need to just a pick a date and place.

There will never be absolute agreement on either!

The entire date range you mentioned - for the most part - works for us.
Pick something, and if we can make it we will. If not, maybe on the next one!

Besides, if you are thinking at all of an Oregon State Park, people need to be making reservations now. It is already getting hard to find spots, particularly if you have a longer trailer.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain

Y,
If you make the sale conditional I bet the dealer can figure out how to get an Outback sticker on the new one!









OK,
Here is how we are leaning now - April 9th through 11th at Ft. Stevens SP near Astoria.

What do you folks think of that? DW and I talked ot over and think that would be a good location (kind of a long haul so we might make it four days) so we are writing it into our camping plans.

If someone wants to propose an alternative, I'm all ears.

BBB


----------



## chetlenox

April 9th-11th at Ft. Stevens sounds good. It's a fantastic park, with lots of activities for kids.

Chet.


----------



## bassplunker

Even though I live in Southern California I love the Northwest and would love to travel up there to 'Outback'. My brother lives in Springfield, Oregon and I lived with him for a couple of years back in the 70's. If anyone plans on going somewhere nice in August I've been wanting to visit my brother. Maybe Mount Rainier?


----------



## BigBadBrain

Bassplunker,
For August on Mt. Rainier you ought to be making reservations. Ohanapacosh is my favorite and we are looking to go there in October (lots less crowded after school starts but still need to reserve early to be sure and get a slot that can handle a TT).

Lots of fun stuff to do especially if you enjoy hiking.

BBB


----------



## jnk36jnk

Sounds great, count us in.


----------



## PDX_Doug

BBB and other interested campers,

Ft, Stevens sounds great.









I did some checking on ReserveAmerica and there are only 13 sites available in the whole park for that weekend. Fortunately, they are all in the same loop. Here is what is available:

Site 3 - 55'
Site 4 - 50'
Site 10 - 65'
Site 11 - 65'
Site 12 - 57' (Call Center reservation only)
Site 21 - 60'
Site 24 - 55'
Site 27 - 55'
Site 28 - 60' *
Site 29 - 60'
Site 30 - 62'
Site 31 - 65'
Site 32 - 50'

Note: All sites are Full Hookup

Sites 27 thru 32 are all in a close group, with site 24 only one removed from the group.

* We went ahead and reserved Site 28 for ourselves (Friday, 4/8 thru Sunday 4/10). If this date/location does not pan out, we can always cancel. In the meantime we are set if it does work out.

See you all there!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## chetlenox

I just reserved site 31, April 8-10 (arriving Friday, leaving Sunday).

With most people probably arriving Friday and leaving Sunday, my search on ReserveAmerica showed 29 sites open in that loop, with 2 unreservable and 2 dedicated to park hosts (so really 25 open sites, I guess).

Chet.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Chet,

I'm not sure why we are not seeing the same thing.







I just got back on ReserveAmerica, and now they are only showing 8 sites available on those dates (sites 10,11,21,24,27,29,30 and 32).

All other sites specifically state they are "Not Available" on the nights of April 8th and 9th. We are looking at the same park aren't we (Fort Stevens S.P., OR, April 8-9, 2005)?.

A note: Friday the 8th seems to be the bottleneck. Several more sites are available if you take the 8th out of the mix.

In any case, they are going fast!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## chetlenox

Doug,

Wow, please do not listen to me. I used the "Specific Date" function (arrival date April 8th, 2 night stay) and it listed 29 sites. Of course, I totally missed the "Availability" column on the right-hand side that showed that most were already taken (except that ones that you list, of course).

Sometimes I ain't that bright.

You are right, sites still available for that weekend (arrival Friday night, 2 night stay) are: 10, 11, 21, 24, 27, 29, 30, and 32.

Chet.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Site 22 for 3 nights. Because we will be coming on Saturday the 9th, site 22 was available. Sites 3, 4, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 17, 21, 22 were listed as available.

Boy that felt good.


----------



## CamperAndy

Just did a little research and found that the camp ground is not fully operational until Apr 30 for reservations. That is why so few of the sites are available. Those that do get in should have plenty of peace and quite. They will open more loops on a first come first served basis. So even if you do not get a reserved site you should still be able to get a site when you show up.


----------



## jnk36jnk

We will be in 31, see ya all then


----------



## jnk36jnk

Oooops!!! DH meant to say we would be in site 30! Sorry if that caused any confusion. Looking forward to our gathering. We should think about having a general pot luck dinner on Saturday evening. We did that at our last get together and had a great time. Jodi


----------



## rennerbee

We grabbed up Site 27. Tried to get 29 (cause I think it has a larger area) but it said it was unavailable. Then when I went back to see if 27 was unavailable, 29 was available again! Man, me and computers is not a good combination (hicup)!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Looks like this rally is really shaping up.








Five confirmed so far. This is gonna be fun!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain

Potluck is a great idea. I'm guessing Sat evening is the best time for that to happen.

Hopefully we can get even more than five before we're through.

BBB


----------



## PDX_Doug

BBB,

I like the potluck idea







. Should we look at reserving a picnic shelter or something? It's been so long since I have been to Fort Stevens, I really can't picture the layout.

Hopefully we can pick up some more Outbackers. I'm new enough here that I really don't know anybody personally, but maybe some PM's or e-mails to other area members would help (in case they have not found this thread, or are not otherwise aware of the plan).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain

Not sure about the shelter - if anyone has some idea on whether we should use this approach, drop a note. I suspect we'll just gather round an Outback and spread out some tables.

If we don't see any more action tonight I'll send out some emails.

BBB


----------



## rennerbee

During the last rally we just grabbed a couple of picnic tables and gathered around Jodi and Dean's. We also had our BBQ out for anybody to use so that is another option-to bring a couple more BBQ's, that way there is not a line to use one.

Can't wait!

BR


----------



## NWcamper2

Hey gang, Hubby and I are going to discuss this a little more when he gets home tonight....we touched on it this morning and sounds great. Exchanged email with PDX-Doug... short of it is we are selling our place and moving. Close on the new place Feb 18. We are thinking we should be pretty settled and ready for a weekend of R & R come April.

As far as the lay out of Fort Stevens it's pretty open maybe just move a couple of picnic tables around for the Saturday night pot luck ??

We have stayed there a few times, seems like it was in sites 87 and or 89. Always nice and clean when we have been there.

Anyway, will try to catch up on reading the post soon... lots of work ahead of us in the next few weeks. Anyone wanna buy a house?


----------



## NWcamper2

oops looks like I was slower than Rennerbee posting about the tables


----------



## BigBadBrain

I'll be sending out a batch of emails tomorrow AM. Got some business to take care of and need to work on the fish tank stand







but I'll get the emails out before noon. Don't want the campsites to fill up before everyone is notified.









BBB

Interesting that the poll still has only three votes


----------



## NWcamper2

Okay it's a done deal.... we are reserved for April 8-10 site 29!! sunny


----------



## BigBadBrain

You guys keep getting sites that are all next to one another - closest I could get was site 22. Didn't list any others that were closer to the end of the loop.

I'm going to go and see if we can't get a closer site. We'll feel like outcasts.

BBB

>>>> Couldn't make it change - we're stuck way over in 22








<<<<


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Don't worry BigBadBrain, we'll bring our lawn chairs (and maybe umbrellas) and visit you occasionally!!! jodi


----------



## PDX_Doug

BBB,

What days are you trying to get? It may be if you are doing a different date range than those of us doing nights of 8th & 9th, that is the problem.

It would be a pain, but maybe you could try a reservation for just those days and see what comes up, then look at changing sites for the balance.

As I said, it would be a pain! Besides, it does not look like you are that far away.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## chetlenox

Saturday afternoon potluck sounds great to me. As for a location, I'll bet we'll be able to find an open area in one of the campsites or a nearby field. I've only stayed at Ft. Stevens once, but as I remember there were a number of open area grassy fields nearby to the sites. The sites themselves were pretty wooded. I'll bet it will work out fine...

Chet.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

Hi there, Been real busy this weekend and hadn't seen this thread grow! We booked site 24 (Apr 8-10) sunny

BBB, now you have someone a bit closer to you!

We look forward to meeting everyone.

Danny


----------



## eyeguy

This is great you all will be right in my back yard. I grew up about 4 miles from Fort Stevens. I spent many days of my youth at the Beach and Lakes in the park. Fort Stevens is a great choice, lots and lots to do and see even when it is raining. There are large covered shelters at the lake, I dont remember seeing any in the camping area. But, I have not been there in a few years and they have been working on the park so maybe some now.

Let me know if I can provide any info. I could even stop at the park on Thursday and get the sites that are not reservable in advance.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Just made our reservations - we'll be in site 32 from Friday, April 8th, leaving Sunday, April 10th!

What a great way to end our spring break camping trip.

Sandi


----------



## BigBadBrain

WOW!









Seven so far if I'm not wrong - seven and a half if you count EYEGUY (welcome to the potluck EYEGUY if you want to wander by).

BBB


----------



## snsgraham

We are in site 23!!
We are going to be coming down late afternoon as we have a MS Walk (Team Graham) commitment in the morning.
Looking forward to seeing all of the faces that belong to the monikers
















Scott and Sherry


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Not so sure that we'll be in an Outback - sure hope we can still be part of the group!

Sandi


----------



## BigBadBrain

OK, we are officially 8 (Sandi, of course you still qualify - gotta have a way to haul those quads!)









I've updated the graphic (3 posts up) - looks like I've finally got a nextdoor neighbor! Thanks snsgraham!









BBB


----------



## PDX_Doug

BBB,

Don't forget us! We are in site 28 Friday thru Sunday

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

I just checked campsite availability (as of 2/8 @ 10:00AM PST), and our loop is just about full. Available sites are as follows:

Thursday, April 7th: 12 available sites
Friday, April 8th: Sites 10 and 11
Saturday, April 9th: Sites 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 17
From Sunday on: 21 sites available

If you are sitting on the fence over this trip...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain

PDX_Doug,









I'll update the graphic when I get home - I actually had all the sites marked and skipped yours.









Our correct count is now 9 plus EYEGUY if he'd like to drop by.

(HEH, HEH, that puts us 'officially' at more than the Northeast guys







)

BBB


----------



## rennerbee

Wow! The Northwest Outbackers are going strong! With a minimum of 9 confirmed right now for overnighters, that is a 125% increase over the participants of the Fall Northwest rally!







Eyeguy, we hope that you are going to be able to stop on by also!


----------



## eyeguy

Well, I couldnâ€™t resist the opportunity to meet you good folks, and of course to spend the night in the Outback so we reserved site 21.


----------



## BigBadBrain

OK, here is the updated graphic:

See next page


----------



## jnk36jnk

As we have them surrounded, looks to me like who ever will be in 25 and 26, will be "outsiders", not "Outbackers"


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

jnk36jnk said:


> As we have them surrounded, looks to me like who ever will be in 25 and 26, will be "outsiders", not "Outbackers"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]23266[/snapback]​


That's what I was just thinking - sure hope they are easy going people!

Sandi


----------



## NWcamper2

Looks like it is shaping up to be a great time









We are really looking forward to it, as it will be (as of now) our first trip for the year. sunny


----------



## Y-Guy

Well I'll break the news here first, though its not really news. Unless something drastic changes we will be former Outback owners by the end of the month









Yep we have agreed to buy a Keystone Key Performance Raptor.

The good news? We've agreed to sell it to an Outbacker and I've already mentioned the gathering and I think he's going to check it out and hopefully attend.

Still have the details to work out on both ends, but we are pretty much set to go and very excited.

We have booked a few nights down in Florence at Honeyman State Park so we can ride for a few days, then up to Beverly Beach so we can hit the Aquarium again then up to Fort Stevens to see all of you!


----------



## Guest

Add # 10 confirmed to your list.

We are looking forward to meeting everyone at our first Outbacker's rally.

The closest site I could get was #10.

Jeff action


----------



## NWcamper2




----------



## Y-Guy

Woohoo! Sounds like a good crowd. We are really looking forward to meeting up with everyone!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jeff,

Glad to see you guys could still get a spot!









This is getting to be more interesting all the time. By my count we now have three Grants on the rally. Your Grant, our Grant and Don and Monette (NWcamper) have a Grant as well!

Be prepared for a stampede if you make the mistake of calling out "Grant, time for dinner!"









Happy trails,
Doug


----------



## NWcamper2

PDX_Doug said:


> Be prepared for a stampede if you make the mistake of calling out "Grant, time for dinner!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]23320[/snapback]​










How true it is...Our Grant is driven by his stomach!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Wow,
Eleven Outbackers in one campground! (Y- notice I didn't say 11 Outbacks - get the sticker tho and I'll edit the post!)

Haven't counted heads but we must be getting close to 40-50 people. That's quite a potluck!

DW, kids an I are really looking forward to the weekend. Now, about making the calendar move a bit faster.

Jeff, we'll add your site to the graphic this afternoon. I'm also composing a map of where everyone is coming from to get there (only missing a couple locations listed as 'Oregon' and not more specific).

BBB

PS - looks like the center of gravity is site 27 - Brook, congrats, you get to host 50 people for a potluck!


----------



## BigBadBrain

With as many people as we have, should we have an official t-shirt for Spring PNW Outbackers' Rally?

Ball caps could be done too.

Let me know, I can coordinate.

BBB


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

Wow, this is going to be quite a rally. Looking forward to meeting everyone and checking out all the mods.


----------



## BigBadBrain

OK, the new map:


----------



## Y-Guy

This is great!

Let's all keep an eye on the sites near us to see if we can get Jeff and family in closer to us. Things open all the time.


----------



## NWcamper2

I checked .... looks like sites 3 and 4 are open and a little closer to the "crowd." Although, things do open up all the time, as well as when you arrive if something else is available you can easily change then... and with no charge for changing reservations.


----------



## rennerbee

All Right! Party around our site!







Yow! Oh, getting rather rowled (sp?) up, sorry! I've never been to Ft Stevens but would assume that the center is an empty field?? We'd have no problem with "hosting" the potluck!







I sometimes crack under the pressure of parties, but considering this is a "Potluck" and not a "Party", it's all good!









I think it's a great idea to have T-Shirts made. We could even have the user name put on the front or back or something, but that would probrably be pretty hard. Neat idea though, then ones for family members! Yep, we'd be stylin' and smilin'!


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, I am really excited about the number of Outback (er)s that are going to be at this rally. Last fall we coordinated the potluck by just telling everyone to bring what they wanted to barbeque along with a salad or a dessert. It worked out just fine. BBB, I want to hear more about T-shirts. I think that would be great. jodi


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

This is so exciting! The one thing Steve and I really miss about California (if you can imagine us missing anything







) is our camping group. Looks like we're in for another great rally with a super neat group of people!

I too think the t-shirts are a great idea. Let me know if you need any help Brian.

Sandi


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

I am not sure about this particular loop as I've only stayed at Ft Steven's once, but most of the area in the "middle" is going to be lighty wooded area with trails running through. Some areas are more wooded than others, but in general getting around between campsites is pretty easy.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Glad the idea of shirts is popular. We can do sweatshirts or tees and I'm working on something Outbackish and Northwestish at the same time.

Here is what Terraserver shows of the campground with our loop highlighted. Looks like Brook's corner might be meadow or might not - that's the best I could do. Clearly there are some open spaces.

BBB


----------



## PDX_Doug

BBB,

I will add another 'Yes' vote to the t-shirts. Sounds like a great idea!
Please let me know if we can help. DW is a marketing coordinator and has several 'connections' when it comes to promotional items (like T-shirts), work out what we want and she may be able to get us a deal. If you need help with the graphics, let us know on that too.

I have also been kicking around the idea of making some form of Outbackers sign that we can place in front of our campsites. Each sign would identify us as Outbackers, and have an area on the bottom for our handles. Any feelings on this? Cost might run to $15-$20 each (maybe less). I would be glad to work these up if there is any interest.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

Back when I lived in California we were part of a new camping club called the Nick-Neff-Coughers (long story). Our first rally we had developed a sign to hang on the front of our camper with our names. Folks just downloaded a Word file and printed off on a color printer and put in a plastic protective cover. Sure was fun seeing the tons of campers with the Rally sign. We also had shirts, though we just did iron on type though - heck I think I still have that shirt around someplace! So I say give it a go!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Well, how is the interest in shirts distributed? I personnaly like sweatshirts more as there are far more opportunities to wear them around here. So, weigh in with what you are interested in and I'll keep going on a graphic (I think it will go well with this crowd).

Polo shirt

Sweatshirt

Hooded sweatshirt

Zip front hooded sweatshirt

Tee shirt

Long sleeve tee shirt

Fleece pullover

Fleece zipup

Sizes - 
all adult up to XXL (gotta get one to fit me)
children? What range of sizes?

BBB

PS - I'll certainly take help on the orders - a break on cost would be great as long as the quality is there. As soon as I get a cut at the graphic (color picture type) I'll ask for comments and help.


----------



## jnk36jnk

We would go with the long sleeve t shirt's


----------



## PDX_Doug

WHOO HOO!!!























Just heard from our dealer. Our new 28RS-DS shipped Wednesday, and we are now scheduled to pick it up on Saturday, 2/19!









Man, this is going to be a loooooong week









BBB, I will let you know on the shirts. I kind of like the sweatshirt idea, and the hooded kind would probably be appropriate for an April outing on the North Oregon coast! Alas, ultimately I leave all fashion statement questions up to my DW







, so I will have to get back to you!

Happy trails,
Doug


----------



## Guest

Yesterday when I called to make the reservation sites #10 and #11 were the only ones open. Send me a email if a closer site comes available.

Just a warning if we do find a closer site. Carson (7 months old) wakes up crying every night around 1:00 to 2:00 am. Our first camping trip last month was the only night he has slept through the entire night.

Sweat shirt's would be our first choice.

Jeff


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

No real shirt interest for me.









I'm not a total party pooper though







I do look forward to the rally!


----------



## NWcamper2

PDX_Doug said:


> WHOO HOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard from our dealer. Our new 28RS-DS shipped Wednesday, and we are now scheduled to pick it up on Saturday, 2/19!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, this is going to be a loooooong week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]23432[/snapback]​


Congrats !!! We will think about ya that day! We will be starting the moving process on that day (get keys to the new house on 18th).

Just remember (I am sure you already know this) take the PDI slow... We did and it was great. Just used our list, checked things off and we have had no problems, our Outback has never been back to the dealer for anything


----------



## BigBadBrain

Congratulations on the new Outback! Nothing beats the anticipation... well, maybe when you get it home!

BBB


----------



## BigBadBrain

Well, I'm a bit nervous to present this to the group but this is what I propose for the shirts. We would also have 'Fort Stevens, Oregon' on them as well.

I guess I'd like your feedback - be kind!


----------



## NWcamper2

My personal thoughts are .....

*I LOVE IT*
Great Job!









(along with the design the colors are great too)


----------



## rennerbee

sunny



































sunny 
I think that about says it!


----------



## Not Yet

I am not going and I don't live in the PNV, but that is a great design.









I may have to move back to FT Lewis just to get the shirt.









Jared


----------



## Y-Guy

BBB Looks good. Two thoughts. How about NW Outbackers? Might even make some that say "Outbackers.com" for general sale on the site too. I like the design though great work.


----------



## luv2rv

Excellent Job.

I agree with Y - make it a little more generic and I think we have a outbackers.com shirt logo.

Wayne


----------



## BigBadBrain

Y-
Easy enough to change the PNW to NW.

Could also work on some other versions for other parts of the country. For example:


----------



## BigBadBrain

All,
Thanks for the complements. I wasn't sure how it would go over.

I'm going to drop off the map here for the next week or so - I may pop in once in a while (that nuisance job thing again).

Didn't want people to think I dropped the idea of the shirts.

PDX_Doug,


> DW is a marketing coordinator and has several 'connections' when it comes to promotional items (like T-shirts)


 --- what do I do now that I have the graphic?

BBB


----------



## CamperAndy

ROFLMAO

That was great. As mentioned by another post you could have painted his socks black and the picture would have been complete.

If you do decide to set up a little shop you could market the generic shirts through e-bay. With several hundred active members you could move a few shirts very quickly. Just make sure they are high quality shirts not light weight things as we would want them to last.


----------



## snsgraham

3-B, I like the first one, very nice!!

(you're hired!)

Scott


----------



## Y-Guy

LMAO BBB I love both!

Pete you have your own shirt now!


----------



## eyeguy

BBB, Nice job on the shirt designs.









I was over in Warrenton this weekend, and I swung by Fort Stevens. If you have not been there in awhile you will be surprised. They have done a lot of work to the park. New electrical hook-ups new Black top, new kids park. Your Tax dollars are hard at work.

As for the sites we are staying in, they all nice big sites with new parking pads. Numbers 4-25 are wooded and more private. 27,29,30,32 are all in a clearing and are more open. The next Loop to the north is open on a first come first serve basis, there were also people staying in sites on the other side of the park by the yurts as well. So if anyone else is thinking of coming, there shouldn't be any problems getting sites even if you canâ€™t get reservations. . Happy Valentines day









Darren


----------



## BigBadBrain

Darren, thanks for putting the EYE on the campsites GUY (heh, heh).

Sounds like they are better than I thought. It has been a few years since we were there in that part of the park so I was wondering (although I believe jnk36jnk dropped in there last fall and reported it was nice).

BBB


----------



## PDX_Doug

Hello?









Anybody out there? Wow, after a flurry of activity it looks like all us PNW Outbackers have gone deep and silent!










With weather like we are having now, maybe we should move this trip up about..oh.. 7 weeks!









Happy Trails All,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

I hear you Doug, it is BEAUTIFUL here in the Tri-Cities today, warm, sunny, no clouds, tad chilly in the morning but perfect camping weather.

Heard the Raptor was coming off the line yesterday so it should be arriving in town sometime next week!


----------



## NWcamper2

We are still here... I check in to stay current, but with moving and all I stay very busy. Waiting on someone to come view our place now so I had a few "lull" moments









Still looking forward to Ft. Stevens sunny


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

Still alive here also. BTW, I really like the design. I was originally not hip about shirts but maybe I'll change my mind.


----------



## jnk36jnk

We spent last week end at Cape Disapointment State Park, just across the river from Fort Stevens. Actually drove past the turn off to Fort Stevens. No insult meant to Washington State Parks, (we often stay at Wa State Parks & always enjoy it) but we should have just turned into Fort Stevens and stayed there. Oh well, live and learn. Looking forward to the rally in April.


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, I just wanted to throw my two cents worth in regarding the T-shirts. I just checked it out and thought the graphic was great. I would love it on a long sleeve but will settle for a short sleeve if necessary. DH, who is not a person to draw attention to himself in any kind of clothing way, had told me "they are a little bright" but I (having now seen it with my own eyes) thing it is just fine.







Jodi


----------



## Y-Guy

jnk36jnk said:


> No insult meant to Washington State Parks


That's no insult its reality. Even as bad as the economy maybe in Oregon, they keep the appearance with the parks of being a very welcome state to tourism. Washington closed so many parks its easier to count whats left than what they closed, and the parks that are left are mostly on the West Side and in poorer shape than their Oregon counter parts. If it wasn't for the Corp here our nearest State park would be a couple hours away, and that campground is just outside of downtown Yakima.


----------



## rennerbee

Coming from another Washingtonian, I would completely agree with both jnk and Y-guy. Washington parks can't hold a candle against the Oregon parks. I feel really privledged to live in Washington (especailly for the schools around here) but would choose to camp in Oregon anyday over in Washington. IMHO.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Wow, long business trip - I hate to travel (unless it is with the family of course).

I'm working with PDX_Doug's DW to get the shirts going. I guess most folks have asked for sweatshirts or long sleeve tees. If those who want them would send me an email through Outbackers.com email service, we could also get an idea of sizes and quantities to pass along to get things rolling. My experience with these kinds of things is that sooner is better to make sure we get it done.

thanks,
BBB

Please include:
Shirt preference type (tee, LS tee, sweatshirt)
Shirt size (include whether children or adult size scale)
Quantity (if more than one of a particular size)

Jolly never commented on his shirt design - did I make an ememy?


----------



## BigBadBrain

I've only gotten a few replies on the shirts so far - please let me know and I'll add you to the list! So far I've only gotten 3 families who've responded. These are not necessarily firm orders as I realize we haven't gotten final color or price - I will confirm with each of you before ordering.

Thanks,
BBB

Please include:
Shirt preference type (tee, LS tee, sweatshirt)
Shirt size (include whether children or adult size scale)
Quantity (if more than one of a particular size)

Nice nnnneeeewwww avatar Brook!


----------



## jnk36jnk

One large long sleeve t-shirt and one extra large long sleeve t-shirt for us.


----------



## BigBadBrain

OK,
We have 18 shirts on tentative order (everyone can change their mind later if they want). I'd like to think others might be interested and have forgotten to send me a message with their tentative order. Remember, at this stage it is only so I can determine roughly how many might be ordered so we can get a better idea of the price.

{{Doug, I don't have you guys down in the mix yet - I'm assuming you'd be interested which would kick us up to 20-22 shirts}}

I'm looking forward to the Rally! By my count we should have 41+ people and 19+ of those are kids!









This is going to be a blast!

BBB


----------



## PDX_Doug

BBB,

Yes, we plan on doing shirts for all (2 Adult/2 Kids).
Shannon has been talking to her people, and should have info for you directly.

Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain

One of the shirt options came today. I got a 'prototype' made to see what the quality is and how they look. The graphic is a heat transfer - like what you'd do from a computer onto iron-on - except much higher quality by the look of it. The graphic is clear and looks just like the printed version.

The shirt is a XXL and cost $32.90. Normal size sweatshirts would be $2 less. I suspect we can get a better price by ordering many at once but haven't confirmed. The shirt is a lightweight sweatshirt made by Hanes and is 50/50 cotton/polyester and will not shrink.

I guess I'm OK with how it turned out but I would prefer a much lower price. Monday I will call to see if they would offer a price break on an order of 30 or so shirts.

At this point, these would be the prices for other shirts:
$30 for adult sweatshirt, 
$20 for adult tees, 
$23 for adult long sleeve tees. 
$20 for youth sweatshirt, 
$14 for youth tees

Send feedback via personal message or email if you prefer.

















(Handsome Devil isn't he! Could be a model!)

But wait, there are other options...
A true silkscreen version could also be done but the cost is more like $48 for adult sweatshirt. The graphic quality is likely to be higher but then so is the cost.

Drop me a note to let me know what your thoughts are.

BBB


----------



## Y-Guy

Looking good BBB, and so does the shirt!

Let me check with Atomic Screen press here and see what their costs are. We do around $12,000 worth of business with them each year so I'll see what type of price they might cut for me.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Steve,

We have about 30 shirts of various sizes and shape so far (some are sweatshirts, some are long-sleeve tees and many are youth size tees).

By the way! Not to steal thunder but we have a 12th Outback family coming!!! I'll wait and see if they want to announce themselves first.

We're up to 45 people!
















Another announcement is also soon to break. Stand-by NW Outbackers...









BBB


----------



## Y-Guy

Woohoo! I think I know who it might be too!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Updated Map - 12 Outbacks now!

Site 10 oregon family 
Site 17 Navy Outbackers 
Site 21 EyeGuy 
Site 22 BigBadBrain 
Site 23 snsgraham 
Site 24 DANJOGAVINMO 
Site 27 Rennerbee 
Site 28 PDX_Doug 
Site 29 NWCamper2 
Site 30 jnk36jnk 
Site 31 chetlenox 
Site 32 Y-Guy


----------



## jnk36jnk

Wow, 12 Outbackers = 12 outbackers cooks = a really great potluck dinner


----------



## BigBadBrain

I think the campground is full. Certainly the loop is full. I can't seem to find any way to determine if there are any first come first served sites held in abeyance that would allow us to accomodate a couple more campers. If anyone else know, let me know or find out and post it.

I think we may have two or three Outbackers who are going to be left int he cold on this one - that is very bad indeed. Somehow, we need to do better next time.

If reservations are closing this fast for April, I think we may already be late for June rally opportunities. Perhaps we need to start working that now.

BBB

I'll amend my previous statement - there are two sites with reservations open:










Looks like we'll have the place to ourselves after the weekend. Almost all of the sites are open on the 10th but only those shown are available on the 9th.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Two sites are left for the 9th on the 1-32 loop. I suspect there are many more around the park on the 9th as well. The 8th is pretty well booked (one site open in the whole park).

BBB


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, Regarding the few spaces left, my dad used to say, "There's the quick and the hungry", I guess that applies to reserving sites as well, unfortunately. Speaking of food, I wanted to remind everyone that the potluck Saturday night will involve everyone bringing something to put on the BBQ and either a salad/side dish or a dessert. Remember it looks like we are feeding about 45 people!!! I will be bringing potato salad and sour cream chocolate cake. I know, I know, I just said to bring one or the other but I come from a long line of 'Jewish Mommas" and there can never be enough food at gatherings. So, bear with me. We are really getting excited about this rally. I can't believe how many more are coming compared to our rally last fall. Very neat indeed. sunny jodi


----------



## BigBadBrain

Good reminder - how many BBQs will we be bringing? I haven't yet purchased one and was hoping to do a side-by-side comparison at the rally







to help me decide.

Did I mention we now are the proud owners of a string of moose lights?

Also, I'm planning, with the help of Y-Guy, a special campfire event with a focus on the kids (yup, that means all of us) that will include skits (you may be volunteered to help), a couple good campfire songs, and some other entertainment that is sure to please both the kids and adults. Y-Guy and I will EMCEE the campfire (I did tell you right Steve?) but we will involve everyone. Y and I have pretty extensive experience in this sort of thing and no longer have any pride left so you can be sure this will be a blast (and 100% OK for kids - no grownup stuff!).

A couple of teasers:
Holmes and Watson will be there








A little campfire MAGIC!








Special presentation for the NW Outbackers








A visit by the French Artiste (one of my cousins) who has promised to make a composition for us!









BBB


----------



## Y-Guy

I can't yet confirm it, but we may have another Outbacker along with us besides our exchange student. Yes I just got off the phone with the agent for the one, the only, the famous.... Yodar Kritz. Plans are still in the works, but we're hoping he can show up for a brief, and I do mean brief appearance around the campfire. BBB as you know Mr. Kritz is pretty private, so I'll need to talk with you about his appearance just to make sure we have everything for his special appearance.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Woohoo! I think I know who it might be too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]25188[/snapback]​


And then there were 13!!!

Ya, Y-Guy has a "good" idea who it might be, as we're buying his trailer in 4 days!!!!









Just made the reservation for Saturday night! Wanted to come in Friday night but the darn place it full. I'll keep an eye on things and see if I get a site for Friday night as well.

We're in site #14 and we'll be the ones sratching our heads as we try to figure everything out. We're coming up from a Coleman Utah CP and things are a BIT different. Black/Grey water...Yuck!









Looking forward to meeting everyone and camping our new Outback!! Our kids (2 boys 8 and 5) will have a blast.

Jim
2004 Suburban 2500 with Quadrasteer
Y-Guys 2004 Outback 28RS-S (in 4 days!!!)


----------



## Y-Guy

Woohoo glad you got a site Jim! Keep checking to see if things open up.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

A couple of teasers:
Holmes and Watson will be there








A little campfire MAGIC!








Special presentation for the NW Outbackers








A visit by the French Artiste (one of my cousins) who has promised to make a composition for us!









I just want to know if you and Steve will be singing "My Little Buttercup." You twobdid a great job at Christmas!!!!!

Sandi


----------



## BigBadBrain

That was pretty fun, my klids got a thrill out of it but Steve and I kind of agreed that was pretty tame stuff. We could do the Buttercup dance or, if we are truly daring, we could do Ghost Chickens in the Sky!

Ah, heck, we could do both! Maybe we could add costumes to make the buttercup dance really special!

BBB


----------



## BigBadBrain

Your KIDDING - you got YODAR KRITZ!

I can't believe it. I'll wait for coordination on the potential visit.

Meanwhile, here is the update map and listings of Outbackers:










Site 10 oregon family
Site 13 Oregon_Camper
Site 17 Navy Outbackers
Site 21 EyeGuy
Site 22 BigBadBrain
Site 23 snsgraham
Site 24 DANJOGAVINMO
Site 27 Rennerbee
Site 28 PDX_Doug
Site 29 NWCamper2
Site 30 jnk36jnk
Site 31 chetlenox
Site 32 Y-Guy


----------



## eyeguy

Hello all,

I have some information regarding Fort Stevens. Currently, all of the park is not open. As of today they only have 2 of the loops open, H and I. They are only taking reservations for loop H. The second loop (I, sites 70-96) are open on a first come first serve basis. I called the park this afternoon and talked to a real person who told me they would open addition loops/sites as needed







. He said there would be no problem getting a site without reservations. They have a total of 174 full hook ups and 303 electric hook ups. The closed sites are not shut down (water and electricity are on) so all they need to do is move the barricades at the entrance to the loop and they are ready to use. So if any one else is thinking of coming there will be space. It may not be as close to loop H as you would like but sounds like plenty of room.

I also asked about a group picnic area for the potluck. They have a covered area with 7-8 picnic tables but it is at the lake. It is reservable by using Reserve America, the person I spoke to thought it was available for Saturday, but probably easier to gather around someones site. With 45+ people and an evening of entertainment planned , I hope the neighbors are tolerant.







Looking forward to meeting all of you.

Darren


----------



## Guest

BBB,

Heads up! I'm planning on bring my Traeger wood pellet BBQ grill. I'm going to BBQ some chickens or a turkey.







Once you make the switch to wood pellet BBQ you can never go back to Propane!

Also, our friends are dealing on a 2005 28rss. Could be another family of 6 added to the list.

Shirts look great! Thanks for all your time!

Jeff


----------



## PDX_Doug

MAN, this is gonna be fun!









I think we might want to think about snatching that picnic site up. 45+ people in one campsite - or even spread across a couple - is going to be pretty tight. I mean, I like all you guys and all, but...









Jodi, It's a good thing (wow, a Martha Stewart moment!) you are bringing multiple side dishes. Once my radar paints that cake....

Come to think of it, the potato salad might not be safe either?!

Happy trails,
Doug

P.S.: 39 days and counting....but who's counting?


----------



## Y-Guy

Darren - thanks for making the call that is good information to know for folks that maybe couldn't find a site.

Jeff - is that an offer for a public grill?







With all the folks coming if we have 2 or 3 grills we can all cook around the gathering rather than having to run back to our campers... but only if those with the grills are okay with it. I am hoping to have a new Camp Chef by the time we take our trip, its open for grilling and/or boiling if needed.

Is anyone close to the area that knows if we have any open clearings by any of the sites? I wouldn't want to freak out the neighbors but usually find the meal time a good time for the good old "modification tour time"

As we get closer we may need to account for the liquid sunshine that Oregon is famous for too. Having grown up in Eugene I know only to trust the weather as far as you can see it while on the Coast.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Y-Guy said:


> As we get closer we may need to account for the liquid sunshine that Oregon is famous for too. Having grown up in Eugene I know only to trust the weather as far as you can see it while on the Coast.
> [snapback]25783[/snapback]​


This might be a good reason to reserve the covered picnic site. 50 people and a campfire event would max out a "7 or 8 picnic table" area though. We will have almost 50% little people and they require a lot of space.

We could expand that with a couple of folding shelters (I have two 10x10 pyramid type) where we could set up the BBQs to free up the shelter area for eating and campfire. A little concerned over where we would have the actual fire though. Any chance there is a photo of the picnic area out there somewhere?

Anyone want to volunteer to handle the potluck/campfire venue issue? Without having any idea of the area around the campsite or the picnic areas it is kind of tough.

Y-Guy, THIS kind of Camp Chef?










There is a possibility that we will show up on the evening of the 8th so I hope they are true to their word and we can get a site for the evening.

BBB


----------



## Y-Guy

Yep pretty much like that. Going to miss the outside burners on the Outback... those should be on every Keystone camper sold period!

I have a Coleman stove now, but its pretty week when it comes to putting out the heat and those Camp Chefs do the trick. We're having the Raptor outfitted with a LP disconnect by the stairs for this purpose. Not sure by Spring break though, the toy fund needs to be replenished for a while.


----------



## rennerbee

Call me confused, but isn't the Rally April 8-10??


----------



## BigBadBrain

Brook,
Our spring break starts the following week (April 11th) so initially we set up our reservation for Saturday the 9th as our first night there. At that time, I also had a customer meeting all day on Friday so there was no chance of getting there that night. We have since had all of those constraints reduced or eliminated and so we can make it on Friday the 8th. Who knew?

Hopefully that clarifies it a bit. We'll be within walking distance on Friday night though - Apparently Loop I is open for 'walk-ins' and sites 1-32 are actually Loop H - right next door.

Is that what you were asking?

BBB


----------



## rennerbee

I was just confused when I read Y's dates in his signature line. The reason that I have 8-10 is because I remember thinking that we would be leaving on our Anniversary, which is April 10th. i'm going to have to read back through the posts to make sure that I am not going crazy. It could be I guess...


----------



## BigBadBrain

Wow, I didn't even see that. Yep, that could be confusing.

How are you guys going to go road wise? I'm not sure what the best route is and a couple of us are wondering how long it might take to get there from here. Yahoo says take US-30 from I-5 and says 3hours 30 min from Kent to Astoria. What do you think?

BBB


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BigBadBrain said:


> Your KIDDING - you got YODAR KRITZ!
> 
> I can't believe it. I'll wait for coordination on the potential visit.
> 
> Meanwhile, here is the update map and listings of Outbackers:
> 
> Site 13 Oregon_Camper
> 
> [snapback]25728[/snapback]​


BBB...we're actually in site 14. You might have seen my "lucky number 13" quote and thought I was in that spot. That was my lame attempt at humor, as we are the 13th family.

Jim


----------



## jnk36jnk

I think if I was coming down from the north, I would exit I-5 at the Longview junction. In Longview, take Oregon Way to the Longview/Rainer Bridge, cross the Columbia River there, then down HW 30 to Astoria. I suppose as a alternate you could take the Ocean Beach Highway, out of Longview, down the north bank of the Columbia, and cross at Astoria. The Longview/Rainer bridge is relativley narrow and quite high, so if you, or family members don't care for heights, you might want to consider the Astoria bridge crossing.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Dean or Jody,
Thanks for the directions. I've never been across the Longview bridge. We'll likely go that way.

Jim,
You mean I have to REDO my map again!









If I have to, but I'm moving the restrooms too!


----------



## rennerbee

I have only been to Astoria once and at that time came from the south straight up wy 101 I beleive. I'll be having to look into it more when the time gets closer.


----------



## jnk36jnk

sunny Hi there, I really believe this rally has taken on a life of it's own. We are so excited. I was thinking since we have so many participants that I would volunteer to coordinate the potluck. If everyone thinks that is okey. I would suggest that all the cooks let me know via my e-mail address ([email protected]) what they plan on bringing so that we can eliminate duplicates and determine what we might need. Our other choice would be to just chance it and take whatever we get. So what does everyone want? The other thing I wanted to voice an opinion on was the suggestion that we reserve the picnic area. That would be great except the lake is quite a distance from the campground. We would have to load everything up and drive there! I really like being closer to my Outback so I can run in and get stuff I might need. I am thinking that if we have some folding tables available we could maybe use the area in the middle of the loop along with one or two camp sites. Maybe Dean and I will drive down there over a weekend just to scope it out.







jodi


----------



## BigBadBrain

That would be great!


----------



## chetlenox

I do have a pic of the picnic area by the Lake (I think it's Lake Coffenbury, but I'm not sure). It's doesn't show a whole lot of the actual picnic area, but you can see some of the tables and parking. I was aiming more for a shot of the beach, where the kids were playing...










Chet.

PS - Yep, that's my daughter standing ankle deep in the water, fully clothed. We run a tight ship in the Lenox household on our camping trips...


----------



## Y-Guy

Grrr @ Verizon - got home last night and the net was down after their "upgrade"

My dates wrong? Who me? No way, no way, no way, it very clearly says April 8-10. Yes-sir Bob! No way could I have been wrong on those dates nope.









Jodi I say "Tag your it" - thanks for volunteering! I'll assume we are going to do like last time and bring an appetizer, salad/side dish or desert and BBQ of own meats (if JollyMon made it we'd BBQ the Parrot)?

I wonder if we could get the park to open up the new section just for us? Then we can just have a block party and close the streets down! We're up to 13, and maybe 14 families.

I am pretty sure we'll have enough space to bring along a couple of our folding tables, but its going to be pretty tight fit in the new rig I fear.


----------



## chetlenox

Y-Guy,

Just request an entire block for us, now that is a fine idea! It would not only help to fill everybody in together, it would allow more folks to have "reservations" to feel better about showing up AND would make coordination of the Saturday shin-dig easier.

If they are just holding those areas closed to simplify during the off-season, I'd bet they'd go for it. I've found Oregon State Parks folks to be very accomodating in the past...

Chet.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Perhaps Darren (eyeguy) could contact the same person as before and ask them outright. It is a supperb idea though and would make everything a lot nicer (like not having to worry about the folks in sites 25 and 26 who were looking for a nice quiet camping experience.









I wonder if the Amphitheater has a fire ring? Perfect spot for the post-potluck campfire/entertainment. If so, loop E or J would be best. Loop E is somewhat smaller but has showers.

BBB


----------



## eyeguy

I called at noon to day to find out if we could have our own OUTBACKER LOOP. The person I spoke with is looking in to it, and will get back to me. I will let you know what I hear.


----------



## Y-Guy

Way to go EyeGuy! Thanks for calling on that.

_Not that is a big deal but still not DSL @ home so I probably won't be back on till Thursday._


----------



## BigBadBrain

Wow eyeguy, you're good, and I'm slow!

Let us know what happens - if they give us the go ahead, I wonder how we change all the reservations?

Well, let's not invent problems.








38 and counting!


----------



## eyeguy

Hello all,

Here is the information I received form Fort Stevens. I spoke with a very nice Ranger named Tammy, who presented two options.

1. Since H loop is full for the weekend they will be opening another loop for reservations in the next few days. When it becomes available on Reserve America we each could switch our reservations to the newly opened loop. Unfortunately they canâ€™t or wonâ€™t switch the reservations at the park, except on the day of the reservation. So someone would need to watch the reservation web site and we would all need to jump on and switch so we would be assured of having sites close together.

2. This is actually what Tammy recommended. She again assured me that there will be plenty of sites available in the park that weekend. All the Loops are functional at this time and according to her all they need to do is move a barricade and unlock the restroom and they are ready to go. Apparently last year for spring break they had an average of 250 people in the park on the weekends in late March early April. The park can accommodated 600+ people so she believes there will be plenty of available sites. So, she said the best thing to do would be, to have the first person who shows up on Friday find her and then pick 14 or however many sites we need in a new loop and they would handle changing all the reservations at that time.

I also asked about space for the potluck on Saturday. She suggested the picnic area at the lake but then said there were plenty of larger sites that would accommodate a large gathering. Apparently they have large rallies and church groups that frequently have gathering and even church services in the camp. It did not sound like a gathering of 45 or so would be a big deal at all.

I hope this all makes sense, the only thing that is slower than my typing is my brain and I am trying to get out of here for a meeting. Let me know if you need more information.

Darren


----------



## PDX_Doug

Great work Darren!









I'm not sure Tammy's #2 choice is best. I fear that, waiting until the day of, could land us in the same sutuation we have now. In another loop, but still scattered around other non-Outbackers that beat us to the area.

The first option might not be bad, if we were to develop a 'call' or 'e-mail' list and distribute it to everybody going. That way, as soon as somebody sees the new loop open, we could all be notified quickly.

A third option would be for one person to make all the reservations at once.

It surprises me that the park would not be willing to take a group reservation for us in advance. If they are inclined to open up more loops anyway, why wouldn't they do that? In fact, I recall seeing something on the park website about group rates and even group discounts. I'll see if I can find that again.

Anyway, thanks again Darren, for taking the lead on this.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## eyeguy

Doug

I figured that people might not be comfortable without a specific site reservation and I explained that to Tammy, her response was; there will be plenty of space open. She is expecting the park to have 350 open sites. It sounded like she was thinking that when we arrived they would go and open a loop just for us as we will have enough campers to fill half a loop. I am not trying to talk anyone into anything just reporting the facts.







It certainly would be nicer to know ahead of time what sites we had and that we were all together.

I am not sure about the group camping. The park used to have a group camp area. It was basically a large open parking area and a field for tents. No trailer pads and no hook up. Tammy did not mention any group rates or the ability to make group reservations. I fact she specifically said that each of us would need to change the reservations through reserve America. I get the feeling that they have out-sourced the reservation process( at least not to India) and are not flexible about making changes at the park level. I will be quiet now and let you all think about it.

Darren


----------



## chetlenox

Great job Eye,

I would personally go for either option. I do like the idea of having a "designated loop" that doesn't get opened up until the first Outbacker shows. That would allow us to congregate together a little easier. I just feel a little bad for the regular campers that might get stuck in the middle of the festivities if option #1 (aka, the Great Reservation Rush) was used. I doubt we will be loud late or anything (most of us have kids), but the Saturday get-together might annoy somebody looking for some early-spring peace and quiet...

Chet.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Good work on the coordiantion - thanks for handling it all.

I guess I'm split about it too. Would be more comfortable with the idea that when we got there we'd have firm reservations. On the other hand, I like the idea of a loop to ourselves. On the third hand, Caroline and I had accepted the idea that we were going to show up one day before our reservation anyway (on the 8th).

I guess I'm easy. I'll go with the majority (I hope the majority isn't as wishy-washy as I am). I'm just excited about camping and meeting all the NW Outbackers - I'm sure it'll work out no matter which option.









BBB


----------



## BigBadBrain

Number 14 may be on his way!


----------



## rennerbee

I would love to have all of us completely together, but also like the security of having reservations too. I'm wishy washy either way too. As long as we ensure that we all have spots, i'm happy!


----------



## Y-Guy

That's great news. I fear if we try to switch via the reserve America bit we'll get dinged a fee. Might be better off to see which of us is getting there early and see if they can move us, if everyone is willing. I'm game for it, all I ask is a deep enough site for the Raptor and I would LOVE a pull through!









We will be leaving Beverly Beach State Park on the way to Fort Stevens but I really don't know when we will be arriving at this point.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

I vote for option 2, it sounds like Tammy will be there that day to help us. Perhaps we can get something in writing from them so minds can be set at ease? (in case tammy is ill that day and Mr. Enforcer Park Ranger is on duty and tells us no-can-do).

This seems pretty risk free to me, but of course i have reservations to fall back on







If some folks do come and don't have reservations in our loop and the worst case happens, they would be in another loop. But still able to hook up for potluck and other activities.

FYI, 6$ fee for any res change according to reserve america website


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Would be nice knowing a loop is open to us. As it stands now, we only have reservations for Saturday night, but really want to come down Friday night.

Jim


----------



## jnk36jnk

sunny Hi there, we plan on being at the campground before noon on Friday and we would be glad to present ourselves to the ranger folk and argue for them opening up a loop just for us. I have a cell phone and people could call and check in with me to see that we had managed to get the loop or had been consigned to our original revervation sites. Just an idea.
Back to the food (my domain). Rennerbe reminded me that we had tons of food left over from our fall rally, so, if people only want to commit to one item and bring enough for your own family plus one I think we will still be fine. So far we have pasta salad, tossed green salad and potato salad plus brownies and sour cream chocolate cake. I have only heard from two other families so I am sure there are more salads/sides or desserts out there. Let me know. DH set up a seperate little folder in my e-mail just for your responses







jodi


----------



## BigBadBrain

Jodi,
That sounds great (getting there early on Friday)!

My put (for what it is worth): I recommend that you coordinate with Eyeguy to get Ranger Tammy's number and call her directly to tell her what you plan. As the date approaches you could call her again to remind her. I also like the 'get it in writing' idea but that sounds hard to do.

However we do this, I agree that it sounds like minimal risk and potentially a very cool arrangement! (I think the folks in site 25 and 26 would likely agree!







)

BBB


----------



## NWcamper2

Hi everybody... just a quick "chime in."

First, thanks to Jodi for organizing the potluck... I haven't sent an email yet, only because I haven't decided what to make yet







(am thinking of "Not Yo Mama Banana Pudding" [most awesome Banana pudding I have ever tasted, a friends recipe] and not sure of the side yet...) Since being raised in SE Texas, I do make some pretty good southern style baked beans (don't know how that would go over around the campfire in a social setting)









On second thought... maybe we can come up with something better








Time to pull out the ol' cookbook.

Now.... on the Reservation/loop topic. I lean toward the suggestion of the first person (Outbacker) that gets there finds the ranger and ask for a loop to be opened. I don't think the ranger would have suggested it if there were a concern of accommodating us. Not to mention that if we change through Reserve America site they charge $6 per change (if memory serves me right). Along with if we all change to another loop the park will then put all of the "first come first serve people" in the spaces we leave behind, leaving our "new loop" to just us.

I guess we would all have to stop and "check in" in order to find the new loop. Unless we can ask to put a paper on the Bullentin board (usually by the check in point). It could state "Outbackers {and one Raptorer}







Loop #" 
Ft. Steven's is a very large park and wouldn't want to drive every loop to find everyone









Oh and one other point, depending on your cell phone provider you may not have coverage. If I remember correctly last time we were at FT. Stevens we had AT&T and Sprint... niether had coverage. However, we are now both on Sprint and Sprint has increased the coverage area and we also have the extended coverage plan. So probably a toss up, but not something I would "depend on."

Okay enough of my ramblings sunny

Can't wait... It is a really great park, we have been there several times. Not to mention the great company we will have during this stay


----------



## PDX_Doug

If we are going to go forward on the new loop idea, whoever is going to be doing the check-in will need to know our our individual space requirements, and then work with the park to find a group of sites in a loop that we will all fit in.

That being said, I need a minimum of 55'. A little more - 60' - is preferable

You guys are all doing a great job on this! Thanks!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NWcamper2

So much for my "quick chime in"









One other thing is we usually try to get to our camping designation by the 4pm check in time. We are also coming in on Friday.


----------



## BigBadBrain

We'll be hard pressed to make it by 4pm. I'm guessing about 5 hours from Kent and we can't leave until noon (pull kids out of school).

BBB


----------



## NWcamper2

I forgot about kidos in school









So I went and checked our school calendar and they just happen to be out for "end of trimester evaluation" No students that day







How accommodating of them









Now if we can keep Don from working a half day (he's a real type A, and his half days are most peoples full day!). But really looking forward to the rally... so maybe...









BBB--Just realized you are in Kent... Don's brother lives in Kent.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Does he have an Outback?

Of course, there are 85,000 of us in Kent but it is a small world.


----------



## NWcamper2

No, no Outback.... but he does have a small TT.

Hey only 85,000! I bet you know him!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Well, some no-so-good news; Scott and Sherry (snsgraham) aren't able to make it on Saturday but are considering dropping by on Sunday to meet those who are still there.

Sorry they couldn't make it but stuff happens and afterall, this isn't the last NW Outbackers Rally!

Scott and Sherry, we'll see you guys next time if we miss you this time action

BBB

*OTHER NEWS:* 
Still working on the shirts - looking for a good quality at a lower price. Y-Guy doing some legwork on the shirts (heh-heh)









Emailed those who haven't had a chance to review the latest posts on the reservation situation - I will follow up to everyone with a suggestion on how to proceed and see if we can get a consensus and a real live PLAN!









Only 34 days til we pack it up, head 'em out, hit the road, and go CAMPIN! So get all those last minute mods done, shop for the latest camping toys (or should I say accessories) and start the checklists for packing! Only five weekends to get it all done!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Sorry to hear that Scott and Sherry are not going to make it








Hope you guys can make it by on Sunday.

Maybe we can see about getting one of our more removed families (Oregon Family or Oregon Camper) into thier spot.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

Well sadly we are officially no longer Outbackers







But happily the Outback is now with Oregon_Campers and they are now officially Outbackers! I was sad to see it go, but its off with a great family that I know will get a ton of use from it. We are getting ready to leave now to pick up the Raptor.

I'm sorry Scott and Sherry can't make it. If you guys don't want your site and haven't turned it back to RA yet Jim & Melinda (Oregon_Campers) would like it though. He'll touch base with you once he gets home about it.


----------



## NWcamper2

Y-Guy said:


> Well sadly we are officially no longer Outbackers


We're not letting you guy off the hook that easy.....

Once an Outbacker..... ALWAYS an Outbacker














sunny

(at least that' my official IMHO)


----------



## Guest

I like option #2. Our friends are waiting on a delivery date on their new Outback 28RSS. This would be their first trip and they would feel more comfortable being together in a group. We are planning on arriving around 3:00. My only concern if we get a loop opened for us that spaces are big enough for the group. I noticed that the O and N loop are all 47 feet deep. All of the other loops have a variety between 45 and 65 feet.

Jeff


----------



## BigBadBrain

OK,
Most have responded about their preference (or have abstained) so I'll be mailing out a plan and if folks don't like the plan, they can give me feedback. I don't mean to force anyone but I thought it might be best to get a direction and go.

So, stand by - I'll try to get to it this evening and you should get either an email or personal message tonight or tomorrow.

BBB


----------



## BigBadBrain

Emails have been sent. Let me know via return email if there are issues, questions, objections, or comments on my spelling.









BBB


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, Just a reminder about the POTLUCK. Don't forget to email me at [email protected] with your planned contribution (salad/side dish or dessert). At last count I have heard from four families (that includes us) and we have two large apple pies, pasta salad, brownies, tossed green salad, potato salad and sour cream chocolate cake on the table. We also have two BBQ's that I am aware of. jodi sunny


----------



## Y-Guy

Jodi I'll get you our reservation #, potluck items and cell #'s tonight.


----------



## BigBadBrain

I also owe you our reservation numbers - couldn't put my finger on them when I relayed my cell number and potluck stuff.

BBB


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Y-Guy said:


> Jodi I'll get you our reservation #, potluck items and cell #'s tonight.
> [snapback]26908[/snapback]​


Guess that means I better start thinking about what I'm making for the potluck and find that reservation number. Or does this mean you're cooking for the potluck Steve?

Sandi


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jodi,

Just sent you our reservation info. Will get potluck info to you ASAP!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain

To repeat what I said in email to most of you...

As with all things in life, there was a hitch to the idea of getting an isolated loop for the Outbackers Rally; they would have put us in a water/electricity only loop. So, given all that seemed to be required and the complexity involved, the new recommendation for all the spring rally folks is to stay put with their reservations in the 1-32 loop. It means a little more spread out but we can see what happens and maybe another option will present itself at the time we get there.

Hopefully everyone is OK with this idea â€" we are all pretty much in a group with the situation as is and we ought to be able to isolate ourselves to some degree in the loop in which our sites are currently reserved. Those folks that are at the other end of the loop, we will certainly find a way to make sure you feel (and ARE) part of all the action.

BBB

30 days and counting!


----------



## PDX_Doug

BBB,

I must admit, I kind of wondered if this whole changing loops thing was worth the effort to start with







. Of course, that's easy for me to say, we are right in the middle of the group, and not isolated like some of the later families.

That being said... Is a full hookup really that important?

I for one, will be happy however it ends up, so long as we make up our minds... and stick to it!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Brian, what is the latest on the shirts?


----------



## BigBadBrain

Shirt news:

Still shopping. We are trying to find a good quality shirt with a good graphic (same picture but graphics quality vary quite a bit - more than I thought) at reasonible price. We are looking at multiple sources and so far have been limited by that four letter word - WORK. I hope tomorrow to have a little more free time and pursue one promising lead. Y-Guy is also chasing down some leads as well.

As soon as I know anything, I'll post more.

Brian


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

Is there a count of who exactly would be displaced to a separate loop if we stick to original reservations?

We are only staying for 2 nights and do fine without sewer hookup, not sure if there is anyone coming who absolutely needs a full hookup?

If there are several outbackers that would be quite remote from the main group, then I would propose we conserve water and go with the previously proposed plan of getting our own loop.

Danny


----------



## BigBadBrain

If I have kept track (please correct me if I've gotten it wrong), there aren't any folks that are being displaced. We are going to arrive one night early and cannot get inot our site until Saturday but I suspect we will be close. That night we will dry camp rather than setup and takedown (water and electric - no sewer) but we will be there for four days and I'd like the full hookup if possible.

Right now, there is no one outside our loop but there are couple of our group (Oregon Family and Navy Outbackers) that are on the other end of the loop.

BBB


----------



## Roloaddict

We were not able to get reservations. Plan to get there Friday for 2 days. Also, electric & water is good for us since there is a dump site at the park.
Mrs. Roloaddict


----------



## Y-Guy

That's great Roloaddict! Glad to have you joining the fun.

Maybe we can pressure the non-Outbackers that are camping near us to take new sites on Friday and free up ons near us. Hey a guy can dream right?


----------



## BigBadBrain

I guess my tracking system needs work. Sorry about excluding you Roloaddict, not by intent. There were implications that another loop might open for reservations today - might check ReserveAmerica over the next few days as they implied another loop would open up near the 1-32 loop. I'm guessing they are going to open at least one more loop to reservations.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Welcome aboard Roloaddict!








Glad to have another family joining the fun.

If I can make a plea to the group...

Let's stick with the current plan (consolidating in a new loop).

We have been working for some time now on this plan to consolidate in another loop, and as near as I can tell, no one has had any issues with that previously. We now have Roloaddict in the mix (who will not get in the current loop), and I know of at least one additional family that want to join in, but probably will not if they can't be with the rest of us.

Brian, I fully understand your situation - and please understand, I am not trying to sound harsh, or start a war here - but for the overall success of the rally, I would rather see all of us together as a group, than worry about full sewer hookups.

Afterall, it's the people that make the rally, not the poop! shy

If anyone else has opinions on this, please chime in, and let's get this resolved quickly.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Guest

We would like to stick with the current plan. "New Loop"

Our friends which just purchased an 28Rss would like to join the ralley. They are in the same situation as Roloaddict. If the group would like to stay in the orginal site we would rather give our site to Roloaddict and stay with our friends. This will be their first time camping with a RV.

Brain, It really doesn't bother us if we are not with the group or not.

Jeff


----------



## Roloaddict

Just an FYI. I called Reservations Northwest a couple of days ago. I was told that everything that could be reserved was. The remaining sites are on a "first-come, first-served" basis. I specifically asked if there was a possibility that additional loops would be opened for reservations at a later date. The answer was NO. Additional loops are opened by the Rangers based on the number of drop ins.

Don't know if this is a case of the right hand not knowing what the left hand does, but that's what I was told. So, we plan to get there on Friday and take what we can get. Hey, we have an Outback, so there are no bad campsites!!!!









We are looking forward to meeting all of you and can't wait to see how long it will be before my kids try to get in the wrong trailer!









Mrs. Roloaddict


----------



## Roloaddict

Sounds like someone heard us! Just checked the Reserve America site and found that Loop M has full hook-up sites available. There are 42 sites showing as available. Can't seem to get the on-line reservations to work tonight. Will keep trying or call.

Mrs. Roloaddict


----------



## BigBadBrain

I guess then that the current plan is to have jnk36jnk grab a separate loop of sites with electric and water when they get there on the morning of the 8th. Dean and Jodi seem to be OK with this approach so I'm game too.

Everyone who is OK with this approach needs to contact jnk36jnk. Each person needs to still provide reservation numbers to Dean and Jodi prior to that morning so Ranger Tammi can change us over properly.

Anyone not OK with it should let them know too. Not sure what you can do other than keep your current reservation.

I can't advise those who've not registered. If you register now, I guess you are at least assured of a site on April 8th, although the story is that you will get a site on a first come first served basis.

I agree with Doug - we should settle this quickly.

BBB

PS - do I need to send out another email and/or personal message on this or will this suffice?


----------



## Y-Guy

I'm easy going! I just want to have fun and meet everyone. I really don't care which loop I am in! Thanks Brian, Jodi & Dean for helping out with things. I'll check with my DW to get the reservation number to Jodi.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Brian,

OK, so let me make sure I have this straight (my brain is getting a little fried on this. The flu probably dosen't help!







). I take it the idea now is to stick with plan 'A' - Dean and Jodi will get to the park first, and get us all switched over to a single consolidated loop at that time. Correct?

I only ask because the post immediately preceeding yours - which you may not have seen when you were posting yours - from Roloaddict indicates another loop is now officially open for reservations. I have not looked at it yet to see if the sites are appropriate (length wise), but I wanted to make sure I am not missing anything here.

Assuming plan 'A' is correct, Jodi you should have my reservation info. Jodi, if you could e-mail me back to confirm, I would appreciate it.

In the mean time, many, many, thanks to Brian, Jodi, Dean, Eyeguy, and everyone else who has been working overtime to try and pull this thing together. Shannon and I - for two - do REALLY appreciate it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

Doug is correct in that another loop was opened yesterday. It is M loop and is available to any one that calls in asking for a reservation with full hook ups. M Loop is in the south side of the park, while H Loop is to the north. M loop is one of the older loops, with, on the averagae much shorter pad for TT's. They are now taking reservations in M Loop from whoever calls in, regardles of make of TT.
We will get to the park about noon on friday the 8th, and will switch the reservations to a new Loop, one that has water and electric only, no sewer.
Around the first of April, I will e-mail those of you that have not yet sent me your reservation information. 
Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug

Thanks Dean!









Now all I need to do, is get off my lazy a.., and start the mods!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rennerbee

I too want to put out a huge THANK YOU to everyone who has been working so hard on this! And a thank you for making a final decision on what the plan is. I pretty much kept out of it because of pure confusion!!







Yes, I am easily confused sometimes! shy We are just so excited to meet everyone! And I really can't believe how much larger this rally is than the Fall one! I've lost track of the number for April, but in the Fall, there were only 4 of us! Well, 1 thing I know for sure is that Outbackers are GREAT people!


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, Being the organizer person that I am, the following are the folks we have gotten reservation numbers for:
Jeff , Brooke, Danny, John, Jim (no site number though, we need that too), Brian and Doug. I think I am missing quite a few of you. Please get back to me at [email protected]

Regarding food, I have heard from the following: Oregonfamily, rennerbee, BBB, jnk36jnk and that is all. Please, don't be shy. Let me know what you are bringing.

I can only be as organized as the information I have given!!!







jodi


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> action Hi there, Being the organizer person that I am the following are the folks we have gotten reservation numbers for:
> Jeff Biondi, Brooke Renner, Danny, John Thomson, Jim Tanner (no site number though, we need that too), Brian Breshears and Doug. I think I am missing quite a few of you. Please get back to me at [email protected]
> 
> Regarding food, I have heard from the following: Oregonfamily, rennerbee, BBB, jnk36jnk and that is all. Please, don't be shy. Let me know what you are bringing.
> 
> I can only be as organized as the information I have given!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodi
> [snapback]27361[/snapback]​


We have site #14. I will send an email message with our Potluck details, as I need talk with DW first.


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, again. Say Oregon Camper, I need your reservation number and your name. Thanks, jodi


----------



## darencmarshall

Hi Everyone,
We finally got confirmation we would be receiving out 23RS next week. YE HA!
So I finally broke down and reserved a spot at Fort Stevens for April 8-10. We will be staying at space M54. I would like to be included in moving to a new loop if by chance the Ranger opens a loop for the rally. 
Sounds like a exciting weekend and lots of us newbie's will make it even more exciting! Hope to see you there!

Daren


----------



## jnk36jnk

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure you will enjoy your Outback as much as we do ours. It'll be even harder to wait for the rally, now that you are committed to bring fresh homemade ice cream. It'll go good with the apple pies that Or Family are bringing. Did I mention that I'm first in line for deserts?
Dean


----------



## rennerbee

action Welcome fellow Clark County resident action !!

Great to have you here on the boards and wonderful that you are coming to the rally! This is going to be so much fun! Can't wait to meet everyone! BTW, i'd like to put an order in for fresh homemade Chocolate Ice Cream please...


----------



## Y-Guy

darencmarshall said:


> We finally got confirmation we would be receiving out 23RS next week.


Woohoo! Congratulations and welcome to the Outbackers!


----------



## BigBadBrain

All right!

Another new Outbacker!

Another Washington State Outbacker!

Another Outback 23RS Outbacker!

Another Spring Rally Outbacker!

Another contributer tot he potluck!

This is going to be fun!

BBB


----------



## Roloaddict

Hey Daren,
Just in case the Outbackers don't get our own loop, we are in M43 action

H.


----------



## BigBadBrain

We can count on Jodi and Dean to get us a loop if it is possible. The only concern is on the Ranger's side in my mind. I think they have been sensitized to the situation and we can re-sensitize them as we get a little closer.

Are we up to 16 campers now? Have I got the count right?

Site 10 oregon family
Site 14 Oregon_Camper
Site 17 Navy Outbackers
Site 21 EyeGuy
Site 22 BigBadBrain
Site 23 Who took over the site for snsgraham???
Site 24 DANJOGAVINMO
Site 27 Rennerbee
Site 28 PDX_Doug
Site 29 NWCamper2
Site 30 jnk36jnk
Site 31 chetlenox
Site 32 Y-Guy
Site M43 Roloaddict
Site M54 darencmarshall
Site ??? One other family that PDX_Doug thinks might attend

This is going to be a big crowd!

BBB


----------



## rennerbee

WOW!


----------



## Y-Guy

BBB I think Oregon_Camper was going to take snsgraham's site, at least the last email I saw from O_C stated that he was.

So that should put us around around 15! Time to edit the old sig file.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I was ready to take their site, but with all the work being done for the new group site, we decided to just come down Friday around 6pm and hope the rangers open the new loop for us (us = all NW Outbackers!!)

I stayed in closed on contact with Scott & Sherry. and they ended up canceling their reservation. Funny thing is, their old site never did show up as being available.


----------



## snsgraham

We've been busy and I have not logged on for a bit.

We had all intentions of transferring our site to anybody interested but because of the "Outbackers Loop" nobody commited to our reservation so we cancelled it. This was done mostly to not end up forgetting the silly thing until the last minute and then....too late!








Hope there was no inconvience to 'yall!

We are still planning to come down Sunday morning as early as possible to at the very least meet some you.

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug

Scott,

Any chance you could bring your Outback with you when you come? I would love to see that rear slide awning in the flesh.

No.... I didn't think so (Hey, I had to try!







)

Will be great to see you Sunday even without.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain

Scott,
We'll be there to see you; we'll be the ones in the easy chairs







watching all the scrambling for those breaking camp and taking off on Sunday - we are there until Tuesday. Gonna be kind of lonely by Monday night I suspect.

BBB


----------



## Thor

Hi

It sounds like you are going to have a blast. Do not forget to post pics for the Outbackers who live on the east side.

Now lets start talking about leftovers. With 16 TT there is going to be alot of BBQing going on







. Please send any left over ribs/steaks my way.









My TT is still cover with that 4 letter word









Have a great Rally
















Thor


----------



## snsgraham

PDX_Doug said:


> Scott,
> 
> Any chance you could bring your Outback with you when you come? I would love to see that rear slide awning in the flesh.


Aw come on now...Beaverton is not that far from Tacoma!







Let me know when you want to come and see it, we could have some lunch or something at the same time.









Scott


----------



## Y-Guy

*mmmMMM Lunch*


----------



## Roloaddict

Thor....leftovers...has anyone counted the number of kids coming in this group of 16!







We will be lucky if there are fingers leftover! Jodi, I was thinking we may need to bring more. Looks like 50-60 heads. Let us know.
H.


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, Well people have stated specific items they are bringing but I would hope that everyone would be aware of the numbers we are looking at and adjust accordingly. I am known for always bring too much to any meal so I know I will bring extra stuff. So, ALL WIVES (I know it is a sexist assumption on my part that the wives are in charge of the food, bear with me) OUT THERE, be prepared and bring extra. So far we have 2 lg apple pies, salsa salad, cookies, pasta salad, brownies, fruit salad, cookies, tossed green salad, rice krispy treats, brownies, potato salad, sour cream chocolate cake, dirt cake (with gummy worms), and home made ice cream. I suppose we could use chips, dips, olives and finger vegies and maybe someone out there would like to make baked beans or deviled eggs. Just some ideas. I think there ae about five families I have not heard from. I think the whole thing is going to be great. Jodi sunny


----------



## rennerbee

Is someone REALLY going to bring homemade ice cream???


----------



## jnk36jnk

action I tell you NO lies. jodi sunny


----------



## BigBadBrain

Jodi,
Since we will be there Friday night, we can do a crock pot full of baked beans and sausage (it's VERY good).

A caution regarding how much to encourage everyone to bring; if everyone brings more than enough for their own family, there will be 16x more than enough for the group! It does mean that the first to the desert table gets the most choices!









(We've made this mistake before at some of the potluck banquets and ended up with HUGE amounts of food.)

Of course it means we can eat till we stumble too!
















Wow, 50-60 people - the after dinner entertainment (campfire) is going to be quite an event! If you play guitar and would like to be in the entertainment, let Y-Guy or me know, we'd love to spread the wealth and have a lot of folks participate (if you don't volunteer you may be conscripted!)

By the way, how many pets will we have in attendance? We do cats so no K-9 in our camper.

BBB


----------



## NWcamper2

We do K-9 ... cat.... fish.... Oh wait you mean camping trip









I am actually thinking mine will go to the sitter for the weekend.... The big dog likes to go to the sitter anyway(it's where his mom lives). So he gets spoiled rotten while there. The little ones are easy no matter where they are.

Yep, I am thinkin' it is a vistin' weekend... it's enough taking care of the kidos, much less the dogs


----------



## Oregon_Camper

snsgraham said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scott,
> 
> Any chance you could bring your Outback with you when you come? I would love to see that rear slide awning in the flesh.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw come on now...Beaverton is not that far from Tacoma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when you want to come and see it, we could have some lunch or something at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott
> [snapback]28043[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

PDX_Doug...I say we road trip to Tacoma w/ Outbacks in tow. Then take Steve up on his offer to help install our own cover.









We can have our own mini NW Outback Rally in his street....


----------



## Thor

With all that food and fun...it might be worth the 30hrs drive to be apart of the rally









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

I was thinkin the same thing Looks like we got us a convoy!
How cool would that look>


----------



## Not Yet

If I could get away for a week, just before we get away for four weeks, I would be there. What is the prize for farthest traveled?

Jared


----------



## jnk36jnk

action The prize could be all the left over potluck food...at least all the left over brownies and ice cream!! How's that for a prize!! jodi


----------



## BigBadBrain

How about an official NW Outbackers Spring Rally Tee shirt?

With ice cream stains


----------



## rennerbee

Pets = Eddie and Heidi will probrably be in tow. Eddie is pretty good, but Heidi is a LOVER! She just wants to be held and loved (or to be snuggling in pillows!). They don't like to be seperated and are great in the camper and love to go for walks or runs if you let them.


----------



## McGrath8

Hello all we are the McGrath family, we are waiting on the arrival of our Outback this week and are set to pick up next week.







We have just reserved a spot at the Fort Stevens M49.

We have heard alot of good things from our friends "Oregonfamily" and are looking forward to getting started with our adventures.

Let us know if there is room for one more Outback. sunny

Paul, Monica & kids


----------



## Oregon_Camper

McGrath8 said:


> Hello all we are the McGrath family, we are waiting on the arrival of our Outback this week and are set to pick up next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have just reserved a spot at the Fort Stevens M49.
> 
> We have heard alot of good things from our friends "Oregonfamily" and are looking forward to getting started with our adventures.
> 
> Let us know if there is room for one more Outback. sunny
> 
> Paul, Monica & kids
> [snapback]28239[/snapback]​


Are you kidding? Of course there is room!!









Where are you coming from? If everything works out we'll have a private loop and all of us will be together.

Are we now at 15 or 16 families? Are we sitting the all time record for a Outbackers.com rally?

Oh...Congrats on the new Outback!!


----------



## Y-Guy

Congratulations on the new Outback and a warm official welcome to the Outbackers! Glad to have you coming to the rally too!


----------



## NWcamper2

Welcome aboard sunny

The rally is going to be great!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Welcome to the forum. And of course there is there is plenty of room for you at the rally. You'll be getting an e-mail soon about reservation, switching loops and all that.


----------



## McGrath8

Home is Keizer Or. still trying to figure out how to add the family detail and trailer information to the bottom of the email.







Will add soon, this will be our first trip other than bringing our trailer home.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Congratulations on the new Outback!. Which model?

More than welcome to the rally and all that is going to be happening.

Be sure to get all of your specifics to jnk36jnk (through personla message or email) so they can be sure to get you a space in the Outbacker loop.

Welcome to the family!

BBB


----------



## jnk36jnk

15 Outbackers at Ft Stevens and more checking in all the time. This is turning out to be one heck of rally. We got comments from passer by's about the number of Outback's at the rally last year and there were only four of us. Can't imagine what they will be saying when they see 15 of us in one loop.


----------



## rennerbee

Welcome McGrath8!!! action We would love to have you along and are excited to get another family to join in on the fun! Getting bigger and better by the day!


----------



## rennerbee

Oh Yeah McGrath8-----to do a signature, go to My Controls up on the top and then Edit Signature on the left. Hope this helps!


----------



## Y-Guy

Don't worry about it being your first trip. If you want any help, don't even hesitate to ask and many of us are more than willing to lend a hand, at the same point we won't rush in unless you need a hand. Setting up your first time can be an experience, there are some others that will be going through that experience too - again many of us have been there and done that, and happy to provide advice. Biggest thing is to come down for a fun weekend with a bunch of Outbackers and a Raptor!


----------



## BigBadBrain

I second Y-Guy. Everyone has gone through that first time. No sweat with an Outback and we're all ready to help without being critical. In fact, an Outbacker Rally is a perfect place to start - all those ideas from experienced Outbackers and real life mods to inspect.









Now Y, wouldn't that be Raptorer? Raptorizer, Raptorian, Raptorinian?

How about Other Outbacker? Yeah, that works.

BBB


----------



## PDX_Doug

WELCOME ABOARD McGRATH8









Always great to add another member to the family!
And congrats on the new Outback.
We will look forward to meeting you at the rally in April.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

Any thing new happening with the shirts? It's been awhile since I've seen a post. I have a couple of sources through work I could check, but time is short if there is much art work to have to be done.
Dean


----------



## BigBadBrain

Shirt report:

Still shopping. We have eliminated almost all of the potential suppliers but we're still working on one. Some interchange on the graphics and hopefully we will have that resolved.

We haven't dropped the ball, still working on it!

Hope to resolve it this week to assure we get them in time.

Meanwhile, what is the best way to handle distribution of the shirts? We could order and pay for all the shirts and then distribute them when we get there (Friday PM) or we could mail them out. Preferences?


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, I certainly don't think you should be expected to mail out shirts to all of us. I think we should mail you whatever we owe you and then pick up the shirt on Friday. Let us know via e-mail howmuch and your address and the money will be 'in the mail'! sunny jodi


----------



## rennerbee

I'll agree with Jodi on that. I think that it would be easier all around.

BTW-it's been so long since we set up our trailer that I am sure that we're probrably going to forget a step or 2


----------



## BigBadBrain

Y-Guy just told me he was going to go camping! Not fair!

I'm thinking a quick trip before the rally is a good idea - work out some of the bugs before we commit to a 200 mile trip.

BBB


----------



## Y-Guy

Woohoo we're pretty much packed up for a weekend away. Can't wait to run the Raptor through the full weekend. Hopefully it won't snow on us Saturday, both Friday and Sunday look good though.


----------



## NWcamper2

21 days and counting...


----------



## rennerbee

Snow? What's that? Blue skys all day today, again. Expect rain here tomorrow thought. But that's good!


----------



## chetlenox

Jodi!

Thanks again for organizing the potluck. It makes me hungry to see your list, but that might be just because I haven't had breakfast yet...









Sign us (The Lenox Family) up to bring a big pot of baked beans, if nobody has called that yet.

Chet.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Well, here we go. The maiden trip of the S.S. PDX_Doug!









Heading out today to South Beach S.P. (Newport, OR) for 4 days.

It has been a beautiful non-winter so far. Couldn't buy a drop of rain if your life depended on it. So whats it going to do this weekend?...









Oh well, As the DW said: "It's Spring break... It's a law!"









Anyway, the Titan and the Outback are ready to roll, and we are looking forward to a great weekend, and positive shakedown cruise, er, trip.

Hope to hook up somtime during the weekend with Oregon Family (camping just up the road from us).

See you all in a couple of weeks at the rally. Hoo Wah!

Happy Trails,
Doug & Shannon


----------



## rennerbee

Hey Pdx Doug,

Let us know who South Beach is would you? We have reservations there over 4th of July and don't know anyone else who has been there, except the blurb in the Camp Grounds book I have. Thanks!

Brook and Dave


----------



## darencmarshall

Hi,

Just starting to plan what food to bring for the potluck. I was wondering if anyone has any idea how much Homemade Icecream we will need. I planned on making two batches one vanilla and one chocolate. That is aprox. 3 gallons. Doesn't sound like enough to me. Also does anyone have a ice cream maker I could borrow? I have two but again I don't feel this will be enough and prefer to make it onsite ( half the fun!).

Anyway if I could be any help in other ways just hollar!

Daren


----------



## BigBadBrain

Daren,
I'm buying the Mid-Atlantic States Rally some ice cream for their 'birthday' party. I've ordered 5 gallons and I may up it to six if they get another family of 6. Thier total number of campers is 46 with the extra camping family.

I'm not suggesting that we need six gallons for our rally - I think that might be overkill because of all the other stuff at the potluck. I'd think three gallons with maybe another conventional gallon as backup might be enough for 50+ folks (half are kids).

Does that help at all?

BBB


----------



## McGrath8

Well looking over the previous pages I did not see the list for the pot luck. Jodi would you be able to tell us on what page the list can be found. What night will the pot luck be on Friday or Saturday?









We are getting set to pick our outback up this Friday, the whole family is all excited we all have plan our second trip to South beach in May. I know someone was asking what it is like for their trip we are hoping it will be a fun place.









Thanks action


----------



## jnk36jnk

The pot luck will be on Saturday.


----------



## jnk36jnk

So far, this is what I have as far as the Pot Luck is concerned.

Oregonfamily: 2 apple pies
Oregon Camper : Salsa Salad and cookies
Eye Guy: Salmon & Pie
BigBadBrain : Pasta salad, Brownies 
danjogavinmo: Fruit salad, cookies
RennerBee: Tossed green salad 
PDX Doug : Chips and veggies
NWcamper: Finger Veggie tray & Stouten style baked beans
jnk36jnk : potato salad, cake
chetlenox : Deviled eggs
Y-Guy : Cake or Brownies
Roloaddict: Little smokies in BBQ sauce and cookies
darencmarshall : Ice Cream

If I left someone off the list, or listed something other than what you were planning on bringing let me know and I'll make the changes.

wow, two lists from two different people and they are just about the same. I'll edit this one to match yours.

The edit function works great


----------



## NWcamper2

I think I am confused... this was our last email to each other:



> -----Original Message-----
> From: Monette [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Tuesday, March 15, 2005 7:44 PM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: RE: Rally
> 
> Okay I will do baked beans (good ole southern style ) and will put together a platter of celery (maybe filled with cream cheese--maybe just dip on the side) and some baby carrots and some pickles/olives on the side etc...
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto[email protected]]
> Sent: Tuesday, March 15, 2005 7:06 PM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Rally
> 
> Hi there, you asked for food suggestions. I would suggest some kind of side dish other than a salad. Something like Baked Beans or a large platter of deviled eggs comes to my mind but I am sure you have other ideas floating around. The other thing that I havn't seen anyone actually take responsibility for is stuff like chips and dip, or chips and salsa, or condiments like olives, pickles, finger stuff, you know. We have five different salads, two cakes, two brownies, two cookies and home made ice cream. We are looking at 50-60 people so we really need to bring extra of whatever. Hope this helps. jodi


So per our email exchange I thought I was doing a finger veggie tray and baked beans...


----------



## jnk36jnk

NW Camper 2, you're fine, just my confusion. I edited the list to show what you are bringing. With 15 Outbackers attending, and 15 e-mail names different than forum names, that's 30 names to try to keep straight. Any other mistakes please let me know and I'll do the corrections.


----------



## NWcamper2

No Problem....

I am just *very thankful*







that you have volunteered yourself to do organizing!!









I am sure it is







trying to keep it all straight


----------



## chetlenox

NWCamper2,

We'd be happy to do Jodi's other suggestion (Deviled Eggs) if ya'll want to bring the baked beans. My wife liked that suggestion as well, she just asked me to pick one for her to do...

Just let me know. Me personally, I could make a meal out of baked beans or deviled eggs, I like 'em both...









Chet.


----------



## NWcamper2

Chet sounds good to me


----------



## jnk36jnk

OK, so to keep my list some what straight, NW camper is bringing baked beans and veggies while Chetlenox is bringing deviled eggs. I've edited the list to reflect that.


----------



## Roloaddict

Jodi-
We were somehow omitted from the potluck list. Roloaddict should be down for Little Smokies in BBQ sauce and cookies. Thanks for the list!
H.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Oops,
I edited the earlier list and added you to it. 
See you in 19 days


----------



## eyeguy

Jodi,

I don't see our name on the list. We will being Salmon and a pie. BIG thank you for all your effort.

Darren


----------



## NWcamper2

Hi everyone, I just wanted to confirm that the plan is still to bring meat for "your family" and then share in all the sides. Seeing the salmon mentioned made me think about it. I remember a few pages back something being mentioned about grills, extra meats, etc. But was not sure of what came of that.

I guess I was still left with the impression that we all bring and cook our own meat there.... (?)

Jodi, could you please bring the menu post to this page after adding eyeguy to it







(thought it would be easier on a current page, and posted by you since you are the editor of it







)

Thanks sunny


----------



## BigBadBrain

I guess I'm also concerned about showing up without a grill and asking someone else to let us use theirs. With 50+ people to feed, that could get to be a problem.

As I recall (without spending an inordinate amount of time researching the thread) we had 3 or 4 folks who would have a grill. Perhaps another list of people bringing grills is in order?


----------



## NWcamper2

We will be bringing our grill... Weber Q -- Although it really doen't hold much. It is the one we leave in the TT. We are bringing a slab of spare ribs to cook so there may be a little bit of room left on it, which I am sure would not be a problem in sharing the extra space. The Q's are more of family size grills vs. event size. Makes them easy to carry in the TT's.

This is just the sort of thing I wanted to make sure we all knew (through discussion) what exactly to expect. 
The more organized things are ... the more smooth they flow


----------



## eyeguy

I didnâ€™t see the bring our own meat thing. I guess thatâ€™s why there are only salads and deserts on the potluck list









I will bring a grill and should have some extra room, I could also bring a turkey fryer, but with all the little ones coming I am not sure that 4 gallons of 425 degree oil is a good thing to have at camp.

Also on the subject of food. I have a neighbor that has a oyster farm, so I was going to bring a bushel of oysters and have an informal oyster barbeque on Friday night. So, after you get in and get setup, bring a beverage or two of your choice and come over for an oyster.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Here's the revised list.

Oregonfamily: 2 apple pies
Oregon Camper : Salsa Salad and cookies
Eye Guy: Salmon & Pie
BigBadBrain : Pasta salad, Brownies 
danjogavinmo: Fruit salad, cookies
RennerBee: Tossed green salad 
PDX Doug : Chips and veggies
NWcamper: Finger Veggie tray & Southern style baked beans
jnk36jnk : potato salad, cake
chetlenox : Deviled eggs
Y-Guy : Dirt cake w/gummy bears and Mac & Cheese
Roloaddict: Little smokies in BBQ sauce and cookies
darencmarshall : Ice Cream

I e-mailed the ranger at Fort Stevens earlier today about the big switch on the 8th. I don't think she works on Monday, so expect to hear back from her Tuesday. Hopefully we can find out what loop we will be in, so the late comers will know where to find us. Jodi and I will be easy to find, just look for the 25 rss, tastefully decorated with 4 pink flamingos.









And eyeguy, I'll be there for the oysters.

Dean


----------



## NWcamper2

Are we going to have a huge turnout of "cheesy lights"?

(Everytime our little one sees any hanging string lights... he exclaims *CHEESY LIGHTS!!!!! *























....and yes I will probably have something out also


----------



## BigBadBrain

Moose lights to match the shirts!


----------



## Y-Guy

We'll have our camp chef stove and grill and I think my cheapo BBQ still works too, more than happy to share grill space with anyone that needs it.

I'll double check with my DW as I thought she put us down for something else in addition to the cake/brownies.

Usually find the bring your own meat works best since tastes vary so much.

Oh, we maybe changing some plans around so might be arriving early in the AM too, not sure we're going to Florence and up, might stay around Tillamook and hit the various sand/trail ORV parks instead. DW was very excited about the Outbackers Rally too.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Y-Guy said:


> I'll double check with my DW as I thought she put us down for something else in addition to the cake/brownies.


Actually, we are bringing Dirt Cake - complete with gummy worms!!!!! We'll probably also bring Mac and Cheese.

Sandi


----------



## jnk36jnk

Here is the complete list of what I think people are bringing to the potluck in the way of side dishes and deserts.

Oregonfamily: 2 apple pies
Oregon Camper : Salsa Salad and cookies
Eye Guy: Salmon & Pie
BigBadBrain : Pasta salad, Brownies 
danjogavinmo: Fruit salad, cookies
RennerBee: Tossed green salad 
PDX Doug : Chips and veggies
NWcamper: Finger Veggie tray & Southern style baked beans
jnk36jnk : potato salad, cake
chetlenox : Deviled eggs
Y-Guy : Dirt cake w/gummy bears and Mac & Cheese
Roloaddict: Little smokies in BBQ sauce and cookies
darencmarshall : Ice Cream

I have not kept track of BB Q's but we'll have ours. A small one we keep in the TT, but large enough for 1/2 dozen or so hamburger patties. I'll let some one else make a count of them.

No response from Ranger Tammy to my e-mail yet. If I haven't heard from her by Thursday, I'll try to call her.

Dean


----------



## BigBadBrain

*SHIRTS*

Today we should have the final bid in on shirts. Looks like we found a place that can give us a better price - still waiting to confirm that. I will hopefully post those prices today and I will be asking everyone to confirm their orders. I'll post the orders too to make sure I have the right quantities.

I will be sending the same information out by email as well. Please respond via email if you can - it is easier to compile that informetion than from the thread (I am still learning how to do some of this organizational stuff for a forum - kind of a strange way to do business).

Please stand-by.


----------



## Y-Guy

What should I stand by?


----------



## BigBadBrain

That third Raptor Axle.

Y-Guy, if you stand at the rear of your Raptor, can you still see your new TV or does the curvature of the Earth interfere?


----------



## tdvffjohn




----------



## jnk36jnk

I talked with Ranger Tammy at Ft Stevens earlier today. She will be assigning all of us to F loop. Tammy says this is one of the better loops in the park. No sewer hook ups but it does have a newer shower building. F loop has 35 sites, so there will be no problem for those that have reservations for only one of the two nights we plan on being there.
I will be faxing her a list of names, current site numbers and reservation confirmation numbers later today. 
I took a quick look at a map for the park. F loop has two pull throughs, one of which I will ask be assigned to Y-Guy and his humongous Raptor, and further ask that no one be assigned to any site less than 50 ft. 
So in 16 days we'll see you all in F Loop
Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug

We Made It Home Alive!

Back from the maiden voyage of the S.S. PDX_Doug, and all things considered it was a successful and fun trip.









The trip to the coast started off well. Left Beaverton about 3:30PM Saturday, and headed S.W. on Highways 99 & 18 toward Lincoln City. The Titan had no trouble pulling the 28RS-DS, and the Equal-i-zer was keeping things well under control.

About Sheridan, the wind started to pick up a bit, and I felt the effects of the trailer for the first time. Not bad I thought (having never towed anything larger than our old pop-up previously). Shortly thereafter, not bad turned to 'white knuckle'! Entering the Van Duzer Corridor was like driving into a wind tunnel. Huge winds, bigger gusts and driving rain!







The truck did step out a couple of times, and I was experiencing occasional significant understeer, even at low speeds (seemed to be more wind velocity related than vehicle speed).

Entering Lincoln City and turning South towards Newport, white knuckle turned to frequent moments of shear terror, as the winds were now hitting us broadside. Again the sway control was doing its job. We got moved around a bit, but the Equal-i-zer kept things under control, and never any protracted sway.

Next on the map was the Yaquina Bay Bridge. For those of you unfamilier, the bridge crosses the mouth of the bay in Newport, is narrow, and is a couple of hundred feet above the water. As we approached, big flashing yellow lights warned of "High Winds When Flashing" (what is it Homer Simpson says at these times?). At this point, any consideration I had for being courteous to other following drivers went out the window, and we crawled over the bridge at 20MPH, the family under strict orders 'not to talk!' The next morning, we found out gusts of 67 MPH had been recorded on the bridge.







I, for one, believe them!

Once across the bridge, it was a short couple of miles into South Beach S.P. The wind was howling and the rain pouring, but DW - good heart that she is - still got out and guided me into our site in the dark (first try even! Way to go Sweetie!)

Set up was a breeze (no pun intended), and while it was rather wet, It was a joy compared to the people around us setting up pop-ups (and even tents!). We did discover a small stream flowing across the floor from the side slide, but considering what we had been through, it was not bad.

The rain continued through Sunday, albeit without the extreme winds, and kept us pretty much confined to the trailer. At this point I was glad we went as big as we did. The extra space allowed everyone some breathing room, and kept frustrations at bay.

Monday morning the rain and wind had died down, and for the first time we were able to deploy the awning (There was not a single one out in the park Saturday or Sunday). This was our first chance to get onto the beach. So, kites in hand, we headed off. It was beautiful!







The surf was brown from all the sand churned up during the storm, but it was a great time. Except, of course, that there was NO WIND for the kites! And I mean... NO WIND WHATSOEVER!. Later we headed into Newport for clam chowder, crab and to poke around. All in all a great day.









As with any new TT, we did discover a few irregularities that will require attention. In addition to the slide leak, the Microwave blows the breaker everytime we start it (the clock, fan and range light work fine), the tub/shower faucet leaks internally - and puddles on the floor outside the bathroom - when the shower diverter is pulled, and the AM band of the radio is dead (no great loss there!).

Packing up to head home, I got my first chance to check the setup of the Equal-i-zer (we do not have any level ground at home). Measuring the fender opening-to-ground of the Titan front and rear, I found that the rear settled about 1-1/2", and the front came up about 3/4". Hmmm? Further proof that you cannot assume the dealer will set things up right, and - I'm sure - a big reason for the understeer I was encountering on the way down. I will be tweaking that this evening.

Anyway, the drive home was uneventfull (but sad







). Had a little headwind, but the drive was dry, and a joy compared to the drive down. All in all the Titan handled the load well. We only averaged 8.0 MPG. I would have hoped for a little more, but you don't buy a TT to improve your mileage!.

So, we are home and unpacked. The Outback is scheduled to go into Curtis this weekend to take care of the fixes. And we will be ready to roll.

Next stop... Fort Stevens! Yee Haw!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Looks great Dean!









Reminds me of the old show with Forrest Tucker and Larry Storch. We can all be 'F' Loopers!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Roloaddict

Great Work jnk36jnk (Dean). Thanks for staying on top of this. Does this make us the F loop troop?

PDX Doug - What no fire and brimstone too? Glad to hear all were safe on the maiden voyage. We had the same winds here on Sunday. Had some big branches drop from the firs.
H.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Doug - sounds like our maiden journey but on steroids.









Glad it went OK. Howling wind and horizontal rain is a great test of the equipment but not much fun camping.

*SHIRTS ARE FINALIZED* 

Thanks to CastleRockOutbackers for their vector to the same shirt shop that is doing their rally and non-rally shirts. Great folks to work with and good prices.

Please review the information below and let me know if you want to change your order. Even better would be to re-send me your order - that way it makes it very clear. Send it through personal messenger EMAIL (click on my user name here on the left side of the post and choose send an email - on the right side of the page). When I get people making posts, sending personal messenger through the forum and emails, it is really hard to keep it all straight (I'm thinking Dean and Jodi would agree).

Here are the prices (number after the shirt type is number in total order):

Kids:
LS Tees 5 $14.45
Tees 3 $11.95
Sweatshirts 1 $16.95

Adults:
LS Tees 10 $15.45
XXL LS Tees 1 $17.45
Tees 1 $12.95 
XXL Tees 0
Sweatshirts 3 $17.95 (7.5 oz) 
XXL Sweatshirts 2 $19.95 (7.5 oz)


BBB

*Here are the number of shirts I have for each camper on the list to attend:

snsgraham 2
Rennerbee	4
Y-Guy	4 confirmed
jnk36jnk	2 confirmed
BigBadBrain	4 confirmed
oregon family	2 
Navy Outbackers	0
chetlenox	4
PDX_Doug	4 confirmed
EyeGuy	3
NWCamper2	
DANJOGAVINMO	0 
Oregon Camper 3 confirmed
Roloaddict: ???
darencmarshall : ??? *
(Sorry guys, was working from an old list)

If this isn't right or you'd like a change, PLEASE let me know ASAP! I'm going to put in the order tomorrow. We'll pay for the whole thing and you can all pay for your shirts when we hand them to you in *16* days!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

NW Outbackers,

Remember to add 7.5% sales tax to the amounts shown above (unless Brian worked something out with the vendor).

Or even better, Brian is PAYING THE TAX for you!?! Way to go, Brian!

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

One more thing, Brian...I'll take one of your rally shirts in long sleeve. XXL, please.

Thanks, Randy


----------



## BigBadBrain

I'll put you down for one.

Hey Randy,
Can you call Sue and figure out when you might swing by and put an eye on the first one?

BBB


----------



## Y-Guy

BBB & CRO - thanks for the work on the shirts, they look great! Count us down for 2 youth & 2 adults!

Dean - thanks for working with Tammy on things, your efforts are greatly appreciated and thank you so much for the pull through request too.

PDX - sounds like an eventful 1st trip, glad things went smooth. We had rain last weekend too in Eastern OR and found I enjoyed camping in the rain - then again we need it so bad I figured I should enjoy it now while we have some.

We're so looking forward to this Rally!


----------



## Roloaddict

PDX - Hope your Titan has a brown interior.







60 mph+ cross winds, high bridge, family, electric windows and locks. How many ways can this go wrong.

Our Tundra and 21RS gets about 7.5 -9.0. I think that we have similar technology levels ( engine,tranny,weight and aero ), towing the same frontal area. I too had hoped for better, but my brother-in-law put it in perspective for me when he said, " Your towing alot of comfort back there". My mileage has increased as I have become more sensitive to the engine speed vs road speed. If I can get a 5-10 mph "run" at a hill with out a down shift, and let the rig get over at 5-10 below the limit, I will. When the Tundra downshifts, It grabs some serious RPM , holds on to it and sounds like the applause at an oil company's stock holders meeting, strangest thing. Maybe a Borla or Flowmaster sytem would fix that? Hummmm.

See you at the rally,

John


----------



## BigBadBrain

I made an update to the Shirt Post to include Oregon Camper, Roloaddict, and darencmarshall all of whom were unintentionally left off the list and who have not sent me any indication on whethere they'd like a shirt or not. There is a picture of the shirt at that post.

Sorry guys.

BBB

So far:
Y-Guy 4 confirmed
jnk36jnk 2 confirmed
BigBadBrain 4 confirmed
PDX_Doug 4 confirmed
Oregon Camper 3 confirmed
Castle Rock Outbackers 1 confirmed
NWCamper2 -- confirmed


----------



## BigBadBrain

Looks like a total of 35 shirts are going to be ordered. I'll be sending in the order once I'm contacted by Randy (Castle Rock Outbackers) who is going to look over the prototype shirt and send me feedback.

Hopefully there are not any issues.

BBB


----------



## McGrath8

Can we still get in on the tee shirts?

If so here is our list:

All short sleeves
1 sm kids
3 med kids
1 lg kids
1 sm adult
1 lg adult
1 xlg adult.

We are getting ready to leave to go pick up our outback.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Yup - you're in! Have fun getting your Outback!

Thanks!

BBB


----------



## jnk36jnk

Attention F Loopers, only 15 to go"


----------



## BigBadBrain

_FLOOPERS???_


----------



## Not Yet

BigBadBrain said:


> _FLOOPERS???_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]29432[/snapback]​


That's it. From this point forward you crazy people from the PNW







will be known as FLOOPERS.
















I love it.

Jared


----------



## PDX_Doug

Brian,

To late to get "FLOOPERS RULE" across the backs of the shirts?

Maybe not.









Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

Fourteen to go, Fellow Floopers


----------



## jnk36jnk

A thought about fire wood. At the park it's pretty expensive, so if you have access to fire wood, and the means to bring some to the rally, it would be better than buying it at the park.


----------



## BigBadBrain

We'll be having, I hope, a special fire on Saturday evening that I will make from wood I bring. I need to have some control over the type of wood for this fire and how the fire is built. Hopefully we can find a good spot in F-Loop to hold the campfire event.

For all the parents of children who will be present, the campfire event that Y-Guy and I will be running will be something we will want to discuss with all the parents so there are no surprises.

This is going to be fun!

BBB


----------



## BigBadBrain

The shirt order went in!

We had 39 shirts ordered so it looks like we'll all look pretty snazzy for our group photo.

Many, many thanks to Randy (Castle Rock Outbackers) for his help on this effort. Also, special thanks to Sue from Instant Imprints in Castle Rock Co. She put up with me trying to get the order together and fussing, and fussing, and fussing about the graphics.

I hope everyone will be pleased with the result.

We'll be at the Rally on the 8th with all of the shirts to hand out. We'll collect $ then. I'll let everyone know when the shirts come in.

Less than two weeks!

BBB


----------



## Y-Guy

Getting excited! Maybe if the weather is good we can have a bonfire on the beach Friday night once folks arrive and get settled in.


----------



## rennerbee

Ooohhh, a bon fire on the beach sounds fun!

LOVE those cartoons by the way!


----------



## jnk36jnk

The way it's rained today, an ark building contest may be more appropriate


----------



## Roloaddict

Great cartoons BBB and Y Guy









Raining buckets here this weekend (can't complain because we are facing a drought this summer due to the lack of snow). Hoping we will have sunny for the rally. If not, DH said we could probably all fit in YGuy's raptor









H.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Hey Rolo, you guys got about 2 inches down there didn't you? We got about 1.5 or so here - records all around the sound. Nice to have the rain but does it have to fall all on one day? I guess I-90 was a nightmare today.

This is really the first time I don't mind a rainy Easter though. A little moderation would be nice though.

BBB


----------



## Y-Guy

Thou shall not complain about rain!









Cause we need it to bad over here, and remember we have dams!


----------



## jnk36jnk

To all F Looper's, I just talked to Park Ranger Tammy again. You may or may not be aware that the park is undergoing renovations including upgrading sanitary sewer and water systems in the older loops. She says the contractor working on those renovations, has just about finished a couple of the loops with full hook ups. Assuming the contractor gets them done in the next 10 days, she will move all of us to one of those loops. Tammy seemed to think the contractor could finish in a few days, as he just has to do some of the finish detail on the rest room /shower buildings.

She is going to keep in touch with me, and as I hear from her I will keep you posted.

I will definitely have the correct loop information by next Wednesday, for those of you that plan on arriving Thursday.

For those that have reservations for Saturday night only, but not Friday night, and want to come down on Friday, Tammy assured me at that there would be space for you in our assigned loop, what ever loop that will turns out to be, for Friday night as well as for Saturday.

See you all in 11 Days

Dean


----------



## tdvffjohn

Just wondering. With all the talk of rain in your area, would you really want to move to an area of the campground that was just dug up? Muddy maybe. Just an observation and Have Fun. action


----------



## PDX_Doug

Mud? MUD!!??!!

This is Oregon! We live for mud!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Mud and glowsticks - daytime and nighttime entertainment for the kids!


----------



## NWcamper2

Sounds like a combination for a great rally


----------



## tdvffjohn

Silly me, what was I thinkin.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

I'll take the lead and track the grills!









Danjogavinmo - Weber 2ft dia charcoal
Jnk36Jnk - Weber smokey joe charcoal
NWCamper - WeberQ
Eyeguy - unspecified grill
Yguy - Camp chef grill
Oregon Family - Traeger wood pellet grill
Rennerbee - Coleman road trip

Seems like we could do fine with this number of grills (3 bigger ones, 4 smaller ones) . We might end up cooking in cycles, but that wouldn't be the end of the world! I'll keep the list updated.

PDX_Doug, sounds like your trip was eventful, we stayed very close to southbeach (at TT/LTR down the road), except we were there Mon-Thurs, weather was great! We were at the beach every day, wading in the water, sandcastles, etc. Luck with weather is how it goes at the Oregon coast! Thats why we gave up tent camping and bought the Outback, too tough to be confined to a tent during 2 days of torrential rain. 
I too had leaks from side slide a while back, I found out where it was coming from. There is a lip on the very bottom of each side of the slide. The lip was not sealed to the fiberglass well and was channelling water into the camper, I caulked that lip and haven't had a leak since. Note that the rear slide has a water channel that is angled down and away from the trailer, those are not present on the side slide. One of my few gems I can show off at the rally (along with my new galley shelves)!

Regarding a new full hookup loop, maybe our local & gracious eyeguy can scope out if we are dealing with a mudpit or what?

Danny


----------



## Y-Guy

Sounds like we're good on the grills, if my old $20 grill is still around its available I still have a propane cylinder for it and we can use the double burners if needed on the Camp Chef.

I'm not worried about the mud, OSP keeps the parks pretty clean and besides if there is mud I'll have quads!









Dean as we leave this coming Saturday I'll see if you can ring my cell or drop me an email to it so I know where to show up on Friday - or will the guard house know our reassignments?


----------



## rennerbee

We have offered up our Coleman Road Trip Grill also.


----------



## Y-Guy

Offered up? Are we going to sacrifice a BBQ?


----------



## rennerbee

No way! We're not sacraficing (sp?) our Coleman! That thing is nicer than the home grill! Nothing's too good for our Outback!









BTW--I've been modding... I hate that I can't do them all myself because if I could, I would just spend 1 whole day getting everything done on the inside that we have plans for, especially since we have everything for them! It is so frustrating that somebody, I won't say who, but some adult male in this household, plays more on his new Mac than he does in his OB! And even without the new computer, it was always his old one (or other 3 that he has running right now...MEN...








) I told him at one point I was going to throw them out the window







if he didn't get away from them and start paying attention to us!

Back to your regularly scheduled topic...11 more days Floopers! This is our first trip of the year and we are all very excited (except for said male as he can't take the Mac with him...





















)


----------



## BigBadBrain

We'll have our brand new RaodTrip by then too. Brook, you can show me how to use it.

We got offered a screaming good deal on it so we decided to go for it. IT should be here in a couple of days.

BBB


----------



## rennerbee

Uhm, BBB, I don't cook (don't or can't, i'm not going to say!). I can make a mean green salad though! I couldn't even tell you how to turn it on. But I can tell you that it's very pretty! A lovely shade of blue and it's very portable! The only thing I don't like about it is that it is hard for me to squeeze the sides in order to put the legs out or lay them down. Probrably doesn't made sense now, but it will when you put it together. Glad you got a good deal on it!


----------



## Not Yet

BigBadBrain said:


> We'll have our brand new RaodTrip by then too. Brook, you can show me how to use it.
> 
> We got offered a screaming good deal on it so we decided to go for it. IT should be here in a couple of days.
> 
> BBB
> [snapback]29791[/snapback]​


B3,

The road-trip is easy and effective. It is so simple to use that we break it out during road side stops to grill up some dogs. For the short stops I just set it on the tailgate. No worrying about the legs and close enough to the tanks for the hose to reach. Ensure that you use the water inside the drain pan, it makes clean up easier and keeps the grill guts cooler for quicker pack up.









Jared


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

OK, grill count #2, should be fairly accurate I think.

Danjogavinmo - Weber 2ft dia charcoal
Jnk36Jnk - Small? gas grill
NWCamper - WeberQ
Eyeguy - unspecified grill
Yguy - Camp chef grill
Oregon Family - Traeger wood pellet grill
Rennerbee - Coleman road trip
BBB - Coleman road trip
Roloaddict - unspecified bbq

Were getting closer...


----------



## BigBadBrain

Aye, Cap'n, the long range sensors indicate rain. Shall I break out the scotch?


----------



## jnk36jnk

You would do better to break out the tarps, galoshes and slickers!!! Dean checked the long range forecast and it does not bode well







Is there anyone out there with ideas for under the tarp activities for kids? I have a professional preschool teacher for a sister-in-law who always comes equipped. It was great when my kids were little. Maybe if we (the wives) all came with one activity (I could probably put together some little arts and crafts thing if pushed). Just an idea. jodi


----------



## Roloaddict

We are bringing our BBQ.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Jodi,
My daughter is bringing some pictures for coloring (they are actually a black and white line drawing of the design on the tee shirts).

She had her idea book out for kid entertainments too. I'll ask her to put together a list of ideas to post.

BBB


----------



## PDX_Doug

A question for those of you pulling over to Fort Stevens from the Portland area (West side). What would be considered the best route?

I think 26 is the most direct, but the big grade up to Buxton makes me nervous (being a newbie to trailers this size and all).

Diverting to the Wilson River highway would eliminate that hurdle, but add a lot of miles.

Or, are we best heading out Highway 30? Either all the way, or up I-5 first, and then cut over at Longview?

Any advise and/or opinions would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

Hey PDX_Doug, I've done this trip 20 times with the trailer and wouldn't consider going another route.

I would recommend you stick to 26 and then go up 101 to the park. As I recall going on HWY30 takes a bit more time. Hwy 6 is a huge detour, probably double your trip time. Getting through north portland on I5 any time after 2pm is very dicey, heavy traffic from 405 to Jantzen beach (it has taken us an hour to make that stretch some times), absolutely kill the thought of going up I5 and cutting over at Longview.

Most grades on 26 have 2 lanes, so no worries for you. Just get in the slow lane and take it easy. I really save my gas mileage by optimizing speed vs. RPM on these sort of grades (another post talked about really understanding your RPM and shift points can save some MPG by sacrificing a few MPH's on a grade). Usually on the worst grade on 26, I slow down to 45 mph at the steepest point.

FYI, I get about 11mpg while towing. I think I might search to see if there has been any posts doing a survey of what mpg people are getting in general, if not I might start one.

Maybe we can hook up and draft like on Nascar!
















Danny


----------



## PDX_Doug

Danny,

Thanks for the info. I'd sure prefer to go Hwy 26 time and miles wise.
As far as drafting is concerned, that all depends on you being willing (and able







) to hold about 2" off my rear bumper for long stretches!

Doug


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

I imagine my wife could keep the draft going fine given how aggressive she drives!!

But lets leave the F150 vs. Titan discussion to the other post..









BTW, I am really a Chevy guy, but last 3 pickups were Ford - Dodge - Ford!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Definitely HW 26 from the Beaverton area. As Danny said, anything else justs adds time and miles to the trip. The only way I would consider I-5 to Longview then over to Rainer would be if I was starting from Vancouver or points north, then it wouldn't make a great deal of sense to go up the Washington side of the river to Portland, then go back down the Oregon side to get to get to Ft Stevens.
Having said that, you really need to look at a map to understand it.
And as Danny also said, most of the hills have ample passing lanes, so join me in the slow lane and let those in a big hurry pass. Actually I should hit the junction of 217 and 26 around 9:30 AM or so on the 8th, just after rush hour traffic clears out.


----------



## NWcamper2

We do 26 to Ft Stevens (or when we go to that area) as well. Came back on 30 one time (scenic route, ya know) well.... we did that ONCE


----------



## PDX_Doug

I'm convinced!

Hwy 26 it is!

As I said, my real concern was the big grade up to Buxton, but if you all are doing that without problems, I'm sure we will be fine!

Thanks









Happy Trails, and see you there!

Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain




----------



## jnk36jnk

_dum de dum_ (play dirge here) F Looper's are no more, they all passed away about 3:00 PM today. Appropriate services will be held Friday evening, April 8th, 2005 at the 25 RSS Outback, with the pink flamingo yard decorations, in L LOOP
We will have L Loop to ourselves, unless something weird happens and they fill up all the other loops, but with 16 of us moving from M and H Loops, plus the other loop they are opening, we are pretty much assured of having our own loop.
L Loop has full hook ups, with 30 amp electric service, water and sewer connections, and has, or so I am told, a remodeled shower and rest room building.

Sorry but I can't give site assignments now, as I will not get them until I arrive sometime Friday morning. My suggestion to all concerned, is when you get there, drive on by the gate house, find L Loop and find me, and I'll let you know what site your in.
For those that arrive on Thursday, or before I get there on Friday, just tell the gate keepers your there for the Outbackers Rally and want a site in L Loop. 
I'll be leaving early in the morning for a trip to Everett WA, (nephew's 4 th BD party) but will check this forum from time to time and will be back home Sunday nite.
Dean


----------



## NWcamper2

WOW.... 17 Pull throughs on the new loop!

Not that any of us really need it (other than Y) but WOW!

Might be a neat idea that we all do pull throughs and have the center ground as common grounds (depending on how clear/wooded it is).

Getting pretty excited here, can't wait for our first trip of the year! sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug

WOW, INDEED!!!









This looks like it will be a great loop. Kudos to Ranger Tammie!

It's hard to tell how big (spread out) the loop is, but I'm with NWC2, I think taking that inner loop of pull throughs is the way to go.









Besides, it looks like the sites in the outer loop might be a little tight for most of us.

Is it just me, or is anyone else starting to get excited about this ?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain




----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Sorry but I can't give site assignments now, as I will not get them until I arrive sometime Friday morning. My suggestion to all concerned, is when you get there, drive on by the gate house, find L Loop and find me, and I'll let you know what site your in.
> Dean
> [snapback]30278[/snapback]​


Two questions Dean...

1) What is your favorite "adult" beverage?









2) Are you placing us based on trailer/vechicle length?


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi all, If you all could e-mail me your preference on pull thru vrs non pull thru sites, and in your e-mail identify who you are (e mail names vrs forum names vrs real names can get a bit confusing). Also if you take a look at the map for L loop, the main road to M and O loops goes through L Loop, with 5 of the pull thrus on that road, the rest being on the loop itself. So if every one wants a pull thru, some one is going to end up out on the main road, so please indicate on your e-mail if that would be OK with you. My plan is, if we get enough wanting regular sites, and I'll be in one of those, to try to bunch us all toward the back and off the main road for a bit of privacy.
See you in 7 days


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, The questions was asked as to Dean's favorite adult beverage....he forgot to answer that so I will. It happens to be BEER! Microbrew, dark, ale kinds of beer. When we went to England he tried a different beer everyday!! Lately, as we have been trying to loose weight, he is not able to indulge quite so often, but BEER still remains his favorite drink. jodi


----------



## NWcamper2

Hopefully with the time of year it will be less of an issue (driving through to M & O).

My concern at this point might be the site length. I randomly selected a few on the back side of loop L and they ranged in 40-47' lengths. I am not sure if that reflects the renovations.

While it would probably be fine for most (just a little tight). Y-guy I am sure would need much larger and also clear up top. My sister/Bro-n-law have one of those monster Toy hauler 5th pulled with a dually One Ton TV and they are super TALL as well as super long. Factor in the big truck and you have a WHALE.









Just some thoughts.... it may be one of those things of having to see the place and see where we will fit.


----------



## Y-Guy

Oh I'm not worried, if needed I'll park the truck in the overflow lot. Wonder if the ranger will mind me ripping around on my quad...not!

Dean - terminator stout is on the way!


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

Okay, I am a computer geek. I couldn't take clicking back and forth a billion times on reserve america's website to scope out all the sites, so I copied the sites and lengths into excel and included the site loop map there also. Jodi/Dean, maybe this will help you assign sites to each person.

http://home.comcast.net/~danjogavinmo/LLoop.xls

Danny


----------



## NWcamper2

Thanks for taking the time to do that Danny!









I didn't mean to make things more complicated, it was just rambling thoughts on my part









Trying to make sure we think of everything. Since we are still in "discovery season" it may be a complete non issue. The other loops may not even be open and therefore, no traffic.

Now... praying for sunny


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

I'm fairly certain that we stayed in L loop last summer - L1 to be exact. It's wooded in the center so if everyone took the pull throughs - we'd actually be pretty spread out. I think going to one of the far corners and getting some pull through and back in sites would be best. Traffic on the front side can be a pain if it's crowded.

Just my 2 cents.

Sandi


----------



## BigBadBrain

Shirts are in! All 25lbs of them!









BBB


----------



## BigBadBrain

Long range forecast:

*Friday April 8th* 
Few Showers
High 54Â°F
Low 42Â°F
Precip. 30 %

*Saturday April 9th*
Partly Cloudy
High 56Â°F
Low 42Â°F
Precip. 0 %

*Sunday April 10th* 
Light Rain
High 57Â°F
Low 43Â°F
Precip. 60 %


----------



## rennerbee

Ok, I have to bring this memory up from the Fall Rally in hopes that we don't see it again...

Question: Y and Dean & Jodi---what is the best way to clean out your sewer line???

Answer from the guy by the river---Swing it around and around over your head until everything has flung out!!!
















Oh my, that made for a laugh, even with as disgusting as it was! Please don't let us see that again...


----------



## Roloaddict

Hey BBB,
That weather forecast looks pretty good. Since we are all either from Oregon or Washington, I don't think a little liquid sunshine should scare any of us away. Looking forward to next weekend.
H & J


----------



## BigBadBrain

Regarding shirts -

We have put all the orders together and everyone who ordered specific sizes before the order went in got email notification of their order cost.

eyeguy and chetlenox - unfortunately you folks didn't get sizes back to me before the order went in - we did the best we could







.

We have THREE extra shirts available:

LS Tee - Adult med
LS Tee - Adult large
Sweatshirt - XXL

If you REALLY want a shirt, I can email you with instructions on how to get them. Almost impossible to get them before the rally though so this is kinda it.

They look very 'springy'.

BBB


----------



## BigBadBrain

My dotter is thinking about organizing some activities for all the kids in the loop. Request from BigBadBrainDotter to all of the Outbackers coming to the rally:

Please bring old jigsaw puzzles that can be used to create picture frames (craft idea for the kids - to go with some coloring activities she is planning)

Please bring large buttons (the kind that have holes in the center) as large as possible - will need to be at least 1" or so (we'll only need a single button per kid so don't go overboard)

If your kids have special colors for coloring that they prefer over crayons, they might want to bring them

Likely BigBadBrainDotter and BigBadBrainBen will set up an area central to most of the campers to have these activities. Ages 3 and up will enjoy the activities and certainly parents are welcome to stop by. Older kids are certainly welcome to help run the activities or participate - either way. Focus will be on the younger kids.

Some ideas she is considering - 
Parachute play
Rope hike - sounds bad, isn't
Scavenger hunt in the loop
Coloring - Spring Rally theme
Picture frame for colored picture
Others - including a couple more simple crafts and some games

She is hoping to make the Spring Rally something the kids will remember and look forward to in coming years.

(Did I mention she is a good kid?)

BBB


----------



## NWcamper2

She sounds like a very good kid!

We will see what we can gather here to contribute


----------



## rennerbee

She certainly does sounds like a great kid! Please thank her for all of her efforts. It give me hope that my "dotter" still has a chance







.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Almost missed a day!

5 to go

wish I was going with


----------



## rennerbee

tdvffjohn said:


> Almost missed a day!
> 
> 5 to go
> 
> wish I was going with
> [snapback]30685[/snapback]​


You know, New Jersey is only what 2500 or so miles away!! Load on up and head on out!


----------



## tdvffjohn

new trailer not built yet, delivery date 4 to 5 weeks

Drove to San Diego last summer, the ride would be fun. Long way for a weekend.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Thanks for the reminder John, been a difficult day.


----------



## Thor

Hi Guys.

Everyone that is headed out for the rally. Have a blast!! Need a group photo with the Outback gear on.

Enjoy your trip sunny

The outback logo - Can someone email it to me. I will use it for The NorthEastern rally.

Thanks

Thor


----------



## Thor

Hi Again.

T-Shirt info. I have one more favour to ask. Can someone email me the info of the T-shirt supplier? The Northeastern rally will just follow your lead. Your shirts will be the Outback Standard









Thanks
Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain

Thor,
Our entry into the shirt world is through Castle Rock Outbackers (Randy). He helped us link up with Sue at the shirt place in Castle Rock. I'm sure he'd be glad to introduce more outbackers to her.

What logo did you want? The shirt graphic?

BBB


----------



## vdub

I hope you guys have a good time! I will be closer to Nuevo Jersy than OR. I'm going to State College, PA on TDY (business trip for you civilians). I leave Spokane on Wed at 1930, then catch the Thursday morning 0100 red eye to BWI. But wait, there's more -- get a rental and drive to State College, PA (170 miles)! Coming back on Sunday is just as exciting. Get up at 0100, drive to BWI to catch an 0630 flight, arrive home about 1600, then drink beer. Get up Monday and go to work. Ought to be a super weekend. NOT!


----------



## tdvffjohn

The only thing that sounded like fun was "drink beer"


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Thor,

I will send you the information NOW via PM. Let me call the vendor now to let them know you are interested.

Randy


----------



## Thor

Randy

Thanks for the response & I got your email

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug

Well, the big weekend is almost here!
Sure hope Curtis is done with our warranty work in time.








(They assure me they will be).

Just out of curiosity, what time do you all anticipate hitting the road / arriving?

I'm hoping to hit the road at 6:00PM sharp on Friday. Anticipate arriving at Fort Stevens around 8:30-9:00PM (I'm guessing 2.5 - 3.0 hours from Beaverton).

Might even have a little daylight left for setting up!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

WOW, no SQL errors! probably will hit the road around 4:30. I think it takes about 1.5hrs from Hillsboro area to get there (I live off of Jackson School Road). Unfortunately with HWY26 construction, you are likely at 2+ hours.

Hopefully all your warranty work is proceeding without a hitch, never hurts to check in frequently!

Weather.com is ridiculous, the best they can predict for the next 10 days is "showers, 52deg, 50% chance of rain" every stinking day. I personally have found their Coast forecasts to be awful, so for those worrying about weather, don't put too much faith in them. The coast weather is predictable for about 1 hour into the future









Danny


----------



## BigBadBrain

WEATHER FORECAST:

For Friday, Saturday, and Sunday:

Wet, with hail, wind, sunbreaks, thundershowers, interspersed with periods of hail, wind, sunbreaks, and thundershowers. Highs in the 40-60+ degree range, lows int he 30-50+ degree range. Chance of rain - 0 to 100% depending on where you stand. UV index - high or low depending on where you stand. May change without notice.

Have you noticed: readiness is directly proportional to the amount of time you have left to prepare?


----------



## jnk36jnk

We'll be leaving here, Molalla, about, 8:00 AM, hopefully getting to HW 217, at 8:30, just after the morning traffic jam







clears out.
I wonder if I told the boss I was taking yet another Friday off.








If you haven't already done so, please e-mail me your preference for site's, pull through or back in, fro the new loop ranger Tammy has given us. and remember when you get there to go to L Loop

Be seeing you in 3 and and wake up,








Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug

Brian,

I believe the correct axiom is this:

'The degree of readiness is equal to the inverse of the time available'

I may be wrong (it's been a few years since I sat in a physics lab), but it sure holds true in my life!









Dean,

I think I already let you know, but we need a minimum 55 feet (58 would be better). I think in 'L' loop that forces us into a pull-thru (otherwise I would be fine with a back in).

Question. Please tell me that we are not going to be tagged now as 'The Loupy Loopers'? (I know what your thinking, Jared, and I don't even want to hear it! )









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Well, the big weekend is almost here!
> Sure hope Curtis is done with our warranty work in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (They assure me they will be).
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what time do you all anticipate hitting the road / arriving?
> 
> I'm hoping to hit the road at 6:00PM sharp on Friday. Anticipate arriving at Fort Stevens around 8:30-9:00PM (I'm guessing 2.5 - 3.0 hours from Beaverton).
> 
> Might even have a little daylight left for setting up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]30862[/snapback]​


Doug,

We're leaving town (Murray Hill) around 3:30pm. I'm sure hoping to hook up with someone on this trip. Any Outbacks I see heading towards Astoria on Friday I'll assume are heading to the rally.


----------



## Not Yet

Well I defended my thesis today and that officially ends my graduate school commitment. I do not report to my next duty assignment until mid June. Think I can make it from central Florida to Oregon in time?









Seriously, if we did not already have the plan fixed for all of May on the road, we might just try it.









I would take a back in site so as to not be labeled a Lazy Looper
















Have fun, wish I could join you.

Jared


----------



## BigBadBrain

Jared, clearly we need the ability to be virtually present at each other's rallies.

We will, with luck, be leaving around 9am on Friday. I have no idea when that means we will pull in; rain, traffic, a lot of factors, will determine that. The reason we're leaving early is so there is no hurry.

BBB

Doug, I'm not sure what the axiom really is but all I know is I'm getting less and less ready (less time = less ready). We spent an hour at the Outback this evening before the storage lot closed and it seems like we got very little done except to create a longer list of things that need to be done.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Now that we are down to counting the days on the fingers of one hand (BTW, it was a real pain having to take my shoes and socks off all the time earlier), I'm really starting to get excited!









We will be picking up the Outback from Curtis this afternoon. A new microwave and radio are on order, but they promise me no gaping holes or dangling wires. The S.S. PDX_Doug will at least 'look' like it is supposed to!









Only three more days!... No wait, do we count today?... OK, so that would be four....No...I can't count Friday, because that's the day we leave, so.... Oh Man! Now I'm really confused!!!









This is really starting to make my head hurt. At least we don't have to worry about bad weather! sunny .... What?

Happy Trails, and see you guys in _____ days!
Doug


----------



## NWcamper2

And the count down continues









We are planning on about a 10am departure from home. Should put us there about noon.

Dean and Jodi to answer your question-- We would prefer a back in spot. 
I am bringing the big dog after all and his "camper" goes under the rear bed slide. So back in would be best for us.

Thanks again for all your hard work trying to keep things organized! sunny


----------



## NWcamper2

jnk36jnk said:


> We'll be leaving here, Molalla, about, 8:00 AM, hopefully getting to HW 217, at 8:30, just after the morning traffic jam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clears out.
> [snapback]30888[/snapback]​


8:30 might put you right in the middle of it


----------



## jnk36jnk

OK, so I'll have an extra cup of coffee





















, but now I'll be stopping at that rest area just past the summit







cause I sure can't drive







that far without stopping.
Does any one know the state of the consruction project on 26.







?
See you all at the rally.
Dean


----------



## NWcamper2

jnk36jnk said:


> Does any one know the state of the consruction project on 26.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> See you all at the rally.
> Dean
> [snapback]31016[/snapback]​


Construction????







Where on 26?


----------



## McGrath8

We have not offered up our dish for the ralley, my wife says we will bring macaroni salad.

See you there.


----------



## rennerbee

Construction on 26???





















Oh man!

I don't when when we will get there, but we will be leaving at 2pm, taking 26. In the perfect world, we'd be leaving at noon, but this is the real world and 2 hours later sounds realistic!

Oh so many lists to make still...


----------



## PDX_Doug

Are we talking about construction on 26 other than that between 217 and Cornell?
If that is the only construction, it shouldn't add more than 10-15 minutes.
If it is not 'the construction', then...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NWcamper2

If it is between Cornell and 217 it won't interfer with our travels... We enter 26 @ Cornelius Pass.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Yep thats it, on 26, just to the west of the junction of 217 and 26. 10 to 15 minutes extra, I guess I can handle that.
Dean


----------



## eyeguy

Hi Folks,

I wanted to let you know, this weekend, Saturday through Monday there will be Razor claming on the Long Beach Peninsula Looks like the tides are at 9:00 am on the 9th , 9:30 on the 10th and 10:00 on the 11th. You would need a Washington shell fish License that can be purchased the day of the dig. I do not know the cost, but I could find out if any one is interested. The claming has been good this year, last time we went we got our limits in less than an hour. Depending on the weather we will head over on Saturday or Sunday, we would be happy to have company.

I ordered a bushel of oysters today and I hope to get to the park and get them on the barbeque by late afternoon. Barbequed oysters and dark Beer does it get better than that. Maybe fresh Razor clams, gotta love the Pacific Northwest.









The weather has been just like you would expect on the coast in the spring, rain, hail, sun if you donâ€™t like the weather just wait five minutes. At least it hasnâ€™t been raining steady.

Travel safe,

Darren


----------



## BigBadBrain

I was curious about the current weather in Astoria so I looked for a traffic cam and found something kinda neat.

It is a camera that you can control remotely in Astoria. The slide bar on the bottom moves left and right and the slirde bar ont he side is the zoom.

Cool. Looks a little windy too.

BBB


----------



## jnk36jnk

8 hours of work, a few hours loading the trailer, some sleep an a three hour drive and we will be at the Pacific Northwest Outbackers Rally


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

Eyeguy,

We would be game for doing some razor clamming. We have a spot in Gearhart where the clamming has been good. You can even drive your rig right onto the beach, get out and start digging! I think it is even closer to Ft Stevens than going up to long beach peninsula??

I checked ODFW website and their shellfish info line and the whole northern coast is open for all shellfish. A permit is required in Oregon also. For those 14yrs and older, resident annual permit cost is $6.50, non resident annual is $16.50, non-resident three day license is $9. These can be purchased at any typical hunting/fishing license place like GIJOES, etc.

There is a limit of 15 razors and 20 bay clams (butters, etc).

Let me know what you think.

Danny


----------



## eyeguy

Danny

Thats GREAT, I just found out today that Oregon Beaches are open as well. I spend more time in my Long Beach office so I am more in-tune to goings on in Long Beach. But, you are exactly correct Gearhart would closer than Long Beach. I also believe that we could clam on the beach in front of the camp ground. The beach access at Fort Stevens is usually not to bad, and you can drive the beach all the way to Gearhart, so we should be able to find a close spot to dig. Today, I was talking to a lady who went earlier this week and she said they were showing well and were good sized. She did say the surf was heavy but she still did well. We will get our licence and bring our gear, hopefully we will not even need to leave the park to get them.

See ya tomorrow. Darren


----------



## eyeguy

Here is your eye witness wether report. As I look out the window at 5:50 it is mostly cloudy in Seaside with no rain. It rained hard last night and this am untill about noon. Since noon dry with brief periods of sun. Current temp 54 with light wind.


----------



## jnk36jnk

And here is your HW 217 afternoon traffic report, from slow and go, to stop and go, to no go. Just happened to have a meeting over there and came back that way from 4:30 to a few minutes ago.















Now I'm really looking forward to this week end.


----------



## tdvffjohn

sunny Have FUN at the rally everyone!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Well, the best laid plans are bound to go awry.

My kids are both staying for most of the school day. We won't get out of Kent until 2pm. I guess we'll see everyone about Christmas time.









BBB


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

BBB, no fear, there will be several of us showing up around dinnertime. You probably have a 4 hr or so drive I would think. Plus with DST change, it stays light until much later now.

Looking forward to seeing everyone.
Danny


----------



## Thor

It is Friday.









Everyone...have a great time and a big cheer for all









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug

Rollin', rollin', rollin' 
Though the streams are swollen 
Keep them dogies rollin' 
Rawhide! 
Rain and wind and weather 
Hell-bent for leather 
Wishin' my gal was by my side. 
All the things I'm missin', 
Good vittles, love, and kissin', 
Are waiting at the end of my ride

Move 'em on, head 'em up 
Head 'em up, move 'em on 
Move 'em on, head 'em up 
Rawhide 
Count 'em out, ride 'em in, 
Ride 'em in, count 'em out, 
Count 'em out, ride 'em in 
Rawhide!

Keep movin', movin', movin' 
Though they're disapprovin' 
Keep them dogies movin' 
Rawhide! 
Don't try to understand 'em 
Just rope, throw, and brand 'em 
Soon we'll be living high and wide. 
My hearts calculatin' 
My true love will be waitin', 
Be waitin' at the end of my ride.

Move 'em on, head 'em up 
Head 'em up, move 'em on 
Move 'em on, head 'em up 
Rawhide 
Count 'em out, ride 'em in, 
Ride 'em in, count 'em out, 
Count 'em out, ride 'em in 
Rawhide!

Ye Haw!
Happy Trails PNW Outbackers.
See you all this evening









Doug


----------



## NWcamper2

Just having coffee before final packing touches (showers, kids and dogs) then hitting the ole trail









Here is some sunny for it may be the only place we see it!

That's okay we are from the Pacific Northwest... it' what we live for


----------



## jnk36jnk

sunny Hi everyone, no matter how late you get there, we will be waiting to welcome you. One big happy family, right? Drive carefully everybody...SEE YOU THERE!!! Dean and Jodi


----------



## chetlenox

Add us to the list of late arrivers. We probably won't be pulling into Ft. Stevens until 8:30 or 9ish. Just tough to get out of work any earlier on Fridays. I just checked the weather report and there is some glimmer of hope for this weekend (at least Saturday and Sunday) according to the local news...

Save an L-loop spot for us!

Chet.


----------



## Roloaddict

BBB
We'll keep the light on for ya! Happy trails.

On the road again.....









H.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

With any luck we'll have a break from the rain!

http://www.koin.com/news.asp?ID=2015


----------



## jnk36jnk

The rally was a totally terrific success. All 15 Outbackers that said they were coming showed up. The State Parks staff were great to work with, giving us our own loop. We had two non Outbackers as invited guests and a head count by Roloaddict showed 70 bodies in attendance. The pot luck was a great and the camp fire afterward was a lot of fun. Although the weather forecast was for rain, it was dry all week end. Best of all new friends were made and plans laid for more Pacific Northwest Outbackers rallies.


----------



## chetlenox

Bravo Dean, Jodi, Brian, and all the rest of the folks that made this event so successful!

We got home a few hours ago and are unpacked and cleaned up (except for the laundry). We had a ball. Like Dean said, the weather really cooperated so the adults got a chance to hang out and get to know each other while the kids wore themselves to the point of exhaustion.

I'm currently downloading the pictures that I took. I'll upload any that turn out. I think Doug and John took the most shots of the official "Group Photo", so I'm sure they'll post (once they get home, I know Doug hadn't left yet when we pulled out at 1pm).

I'd also like to thank Steve and Jim for helping out with flashlights and setup when we pulled in on Friday. With my busted foot, I was relatively useless. Christy and I agreed, it was real nice all the people that offered to help out all weekend...

Thanks again to all, we had a blast!

Chet, Christy, Carson, and Ella


----------



## NWcamper2

It was a perfect weekend! sunny
Couldn't have asked for better weather!








As for us, we had a great time and also look forward to more Outback Rallies!

We got home, unpacked and parked trailer and it started to sprinkle









What a great group of people to camp with... it was great action


----------



## vdub

Glad you guys had a great time! Wish we had been there. Just now got back from my trip to PA -- somewhat grueling. Trip over on Thur took 22 hrs. Tirp back, I was up with no sleep for 36 hrs. No fun -- I'd rather have gone camping with you guys.







Would like to see some pics.


----------



## NWcamper

Since I had the tripod and timer, I think this photo was the one with the most people in it. I have a higher-resolution version, but shrunk it to post it here. Let me know if you want a high-res copy, you can download it from http://home.comcast.net/~donaldjnorton/out...nsStatePark.jpg.

Thanks to all for the organization, preparation, and general good cheer. We had a great time, and look forward to another rally!

BTW, I also uploaded this photo to the Gallery section under the "Rally" topic.

-Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

action Great picture!


----------



## CamperAndy

Who's 28 rsds was it that everyone was in front of??


----------



## NWcamper

That was PDX_Doug's.... He took a number of individual family shots in front of each of their respective Outbacks, so I hope to see some of them in here soon.


----------



## Y-Guy

Well we are home, Raptor in storage and the laundry under way. Took us about 5.5 hours to get home and thankfully it was uneventful. The low truck tire was never an issue but I'm going to have it checked out to be safe.

We had a great time and I know our boys made some great friends too. Hope to see everyone again in the fall if not sooner!


----------



## Roloaddict

Great picture Don! We had such a fun weekend meeting and talking with everyone.

We made a stop at the Maritime Museum in Astoria on our way home. Very interesting place to tour. Could have stayed longer, but needed to get back on the road.

Hope everyone got home safely and that we will see you all again. action 
Happy trails!

Helen


----------



## Guest

Our family also had a fabulous time! We are looking forward to the next rally in the fall. LOVED the campfire story told by Y-Guy. The kids are still talking about it. They also sang Little Bunny Foo Foo on the way home. The skits were funny and the potluck food was great. By the way BBB, we are looking forward to that delicious baked bean recipe.

The picture turned out good. Looking forward to seeing the rest.

Tracy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Are you all going to make postive IDs on that photo? I would like to know who is who. The only person I know in the photo is BBB. I like names with faces!

Randy


----------



## mswalt

Great, Guys,

That's what Outbackers is all about!







I'm glad y'all had such a good time.







Wish I was there!

Fellow Texans, 
When's our's?

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug

WHAT A GREAT RALLY !!!









It's hard to imagine how it could get much better than this. A great time with some of the greatest people I have ever met!









Can't wait to do it again!

Even the weather worked for us. Forcast was for rain throughout the weekend, and the skies were great. Very brief and very light sprinkle Saturday morning (about 10 minutes), and a little more Sunday afternoon, but otherwise lots of blue skies and stars.

We got lots of good pictures, and will get them up ASAP. We have about 200 to cull through, so please be patient.









I tried to get family shots of everybody Sunday afternoon. Managed to get most of us, but a few families slipped away while my back was turned. And yes Randy, I am going to try to make positive ID's of everybody. Bear in mind that I am awful with names - and this time I was having to juggle two names with everybody - but I took notes, and if (when) I mis-identify someone, I'm sure I will be corrected.

Again, a great time, and we all look forward to meeting up again in the fall. Let's see, if there were four Outbacker families at the last rally, and 15 at this one... In the fall we should see about 56 at the next one. That would be about 230 people!







WOW!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

It was nice to meet everyone, what a great rally! It was great to camp with people that we could chat with, usually when we camp we don't get to know those around us that much, so this was a nice change of pace!









We're looking forward to the next rally.

Danny, JoLynn, Morgan, & Gavin.


----------



## snsgraham

Really glad you guy's had such good weather.
We had planned to come down on Sunday but neither of us were up to traveling. It seems that the stomach virus that our Grandson had last week caught up to us this weekend. Too bad we would have really liked to have been there, next time for sure.

BBB,
I would like to get together with you to pay for and pickup our sweatshirts. Please send me an E so we can arrange a time and place.

Scott


----------



## vdub

It looks like you guys had a wonderful time! Wish I could have been there! I hope we can get to the next one.









I agree with CastleRock, it would be nice to see some names with faces.


----------



## Thor

Congrats NW Rally goers!!!. I looks like everyone had a great time ...and already talking about the next rally














. I love the group photo.

I hope our rally will be just as successful. It is just a month away.

Any good group activities that you would recommend for the NE Rally?

Thor

PS - Love the T-shirts


----------



## jnk36jnk

> Any good group activities that you would recommend for the NE Rally?


Beer is good.








But seriously I don't think I would try to over organize it. We had the potluck and the group photo about 5:00 PM and followed that by the campfire with few skits and songs. Earlier in the the afternoon BBB's daughter did a craft thing with the kids. Other than that we just laid around, getting to know each other, talking about our Outbacks, TV's and enjoying the Oregon Coast. I think too many planned activities would interfere with the relaxed atmosphere we had.
Good luck, hope yours will go as well as ours did.
Dean


----------



## BigBadBrain

Tuesday at 2:40PM we rolled in at home. 4hrs and 40min from Fort Stevens to Kent. Rain, hail, WIND, MORE WIND, and a touch of sunshine. Traffic was pretty thick too.

Reading over the last two days of posts was fun. The weather went bad two hours after the last Outbacker left Navy Outbackers and the BBB family as the only ones in the loop.

We sat in our camper for a while and looked at each other like our best friends had just died. I don't recommend staying over past a rally - feels pretty lousy. Went to the Maritime museum to try and







things up. It rained hard and we got there only an hour before the museum closed so we couldn't look at all the ship models (there are many, many of them). Headed back to camp armed with the information that they expected 30mph wind that night. Spent some quality time in the heavy rain battening the hatches and then had dinner. We then sat around in the camper and looked at one another like our best friends had just died. So we watched a movie. Colette's hand swelled up to twice its normal size from a reaction to a spider bite with a pair of misquito bites right next to it - lots of pain too poor kid.

Got up after a rainy night and sounds of wind in the tree tops (the kind that shakes loose 5lb rain drops) and set up camp again in reasonably nice weather. I set up the RoadTrip grill in griddle mode and we had some of the best pancakes I've ever had - that thing is NICE! Mrs. Navy Outbacker dropped in for a visit and they had not had any wind at their site either. I really hadn't expected much because L-loop is so protected but I also didn't want to get up at 2am to take down the awning. We talked about Deception Pass State Park on Whidbey Is.  which might make a good rally site too.

Monday we did Ft. Clatsop and the beach for som kite flying (got there in the rain, got two hours of sun and then raced the rain back to the truck) and then back to camp where it was really empty - no one on L-loop at all except us - Navy Outbackers had left earlier in the day). We livened it up with fire roasted brats (bratwurst not kids) with smores for dessert (again - in between rain storms). We then broke camp in the rain in preparation for early departure.

Tuesday (today) morning we woke to find that Lake BBB had reached new proportions - it had rained all night and all morning and I was sloshing through water to get the Outback ready to go. What should have taken an hour took two (yeah, I know, who hasn't done that?).

Overall, great trip and I'm looking forward to the next rally. I won't be the last to leave!

Made a lot of friends and a lot of memories - thanks to all!

BBB

PS - will soon post BigBadBrain'sBigBakedBeanBlast recipe.

Oh, and sorry about the big buildup for the fire lighting which went bust. First time it has ever failed on me.

PPS - to Carl from Ringo, thanks for the post card!


----------



## Thor

BBBBBBB

Have you posted this recipe yet?

Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain

Yep, it's right here.


----------



## Navy Outbackers

Post to All:

Our First Ever Rally......we had a great time meeting new people who shared an enjoyment for camping and for the Outback Trailers.

We arrived with beautiful weather, the trip down was wonderful and sceneic ! We had a wonderful meal that night with everyone! Wow! the food, all that food. Having a very busy three-year-old made it hard to visit for very long, and all the children made a difference for my son to admire and finally use his bike again. He hadn't rid it for awhile and I was beginning to wonder if he had any interest anymore.

After everyone left, it sure did seem lonely only seeing one Outbacker Family left. The rain came and came and came down. We decided to hop into the Truck and go for a ride down to Seaside and spend time inside. Our son rode the Caroussel ride and we had a wonderful lunch. We of course had to stop at Island Treasure Chest store to get nautical items for my hubby's den.... A very nice place Seaside turned out to be. Then we drove into Ecola Park for the view and then to Cannon Beach. Rain never let up until we packed up on Monday of course.

The trip home was just as nice as it was coming down camping.

A well-worth it trip regardless of rain. I wish we could join you for the next Rally, but Navy calls again and the last time for us. Please look us up if your in the Washington DC area....Will keep in touch in the mean time before we leave in August.

Blessings....
Mrs. Navy Outbacker


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

LOL, "Lake BBB"! I busted a gut on that. I always bring my gore-tex lined shoes & coat when I camp on the coast!! Maybe I should start packing hip waders!

I know what your saying about it getting eerily lonely. As the last to pull out on Sunday, that place was so very quiet compared to the previous couple of days.

The positive twist is that we all had fun and enjoyed being around everyone, else it wouldn't have felt that way with everyone gone!









Danny


----------



## Oregon_Camper

15 Outbacks in one location and all my kids can talk about is "THE RAPTOR"

Of course they want to go back and ride bike with all their new friends again this weekend. Ah, to have the life of a 6 year old..









We also had a great weekend and are looking forward to the fall rally. Maybe we can hit 20+ Outbacks in the fall. Y-Guy should have enought time to get his new Outback sticker on that Raptor by then!

Did you see this weekends forecast? Possible 1-3" of snow on the coast range. Guess we picked the perfect weekend.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Couple of only a few good pictures I got over the weekend.

Left to right:
Nose of Rennerbee's Burb, BigBadBrain's rig, Oregon_Family's rig, McGrath8's rig, Oregon_Camper's rig, and off to the right is Y-Guy's F-350 and his USS Raptor Outback.

People in the picture left to right: BigBadBrain'sBen, BigBadBrain'sDotter, Oregon_Family (I think), PDX_Doug, Y-Guy's Wife and micro Oregon_Family, (not sure on the bike - too small to see), Roloaddict, and Y-Guy.










Another shot the other way:

From left to right (somebody correct me if I get it wrong):

Y-Guy's USS Raptor Outback, NWCamper2, jnk36jnk, Chetlenox (pronounced chetle-nox).

People in the picture left to right:
Y-Guy, PDX_Doug and son, Roloaddict (glug-glug), MRS BigBadBrain, Y-Guy's Wife, and BigBadBrainDotter.










That's only eight of the 15 rigs that were there.

BBB


----------



## PDX_Shannon

Pictures are coming...

Wow! Can you believe we are at 1000 members!

Shannon


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

WOW - 1,000th member - aren't you special!!!

Good to see you on-line Shannon!

Sandi


----------



## Y-Guy

Whew I'm home. From our vaction then on to Florida I haven't been at home much until now. I'll get my photos up this week too!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Welcome home, from the looks of it, you have a lot of reading to do. Might I suggest starting with Party at Keystone .









Come up with any more mods?


----------



## BigBadBrain

Hey Y, how are things at the World?


----------



## BigBadBrain

To those folks who took lots of pictures at the rally, any progress on posting a couple? Would be great to 'revisit' the event through a couple of good shots.

Our picture selection was kind of thin. We took some video but stills captured from the video are pretty lame.

BBB


----------



## PDX_Doug

BBB,

I apologize for our tardiness getting some shots up. shy I will redouble my efforts to get some posted soon!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rennerbee

We got some pix, but since Dave had the camera, they are mostly of the backs of heads!


----------



## BigBadBrain




----------



## Oregon_Camper

Wow...aren't you the fancy pants with your movie BBB. Just kidding!


----------

